# Naruto Chapter 533 Discussion Thread



## Hiroshi (Mar 17, 2011)

Predict! Remember to stay on topic. . .  or else. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## vered (Mar 17, 2011)

asuma action,and hopefully kages fight and maybe the reappreance of sasuke/madara/zetsu.


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Guys win another battle...most likely against Asuma.

I want a good guy to die already, I wonder if all readers feel the same way, its boring if ALL YOU DO IS WIN.


----------



## Agony (Mar 17, 2011)

asuma fight.that is all.


----------



## Klue (Mar 17, 2011)

Great, Asuma vs. Team 10.

Expect a lame battle, but interesting character interaction/development.

It's what's commonly perceived to be, "Awesomely boring."


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2011)

choujis gets his resolves and beats asuma cause shikamaru gets injured


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 17, 2011)

Mostly focused on Team 10 of course... Wondering if they will take the next 3 chapters to finish up the 5-chapter volume.

We MAY also see:

- Mifune's team facing Kimimarou, Chiyo etc.
- Darui, kotetsu, izumo VS Kakuzu
- Tenten and the Banana Fan

Think Kishi may not move to Division 4 yet, and this volume may be still focused on Division 1's fights, apart from the Hanzo/ Mifune battle. We may also see snippets of movement from earlier divisions


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 17, 2011)

Team 10 development and Asuma is sealed or at least about to be in 533.  We then switch back to Chiyo's group or Gaara and Onoki.

Looks like Kabuto is losing his composure more and more as he continues to fail.


----------



## Synn (Mar 17, 2011)

Either Ino or Shikamaru (or both) are injured by _Wind Release: Dust Storm Technique_, causing Chouji to wake up.


----------



## Bart (Mar 17, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_
*Enter:* _Sarutobi!_
*Enter:* _Kinkaku Force!_


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2011)

Another week with no Black Zetsu but White Zetsu Clone Army will be in at less one panel.

The attention shits to Team 10. Stuff happens. Ino and Shikamaru can't do this alone, Choji isn't able to do anything. At the end something happens and Choji gets ready to do something important. 

I think that may be all that's going to happen in this chapter. Maybe have some info on what's going on with the other battles that are going on near Team 10, but mainly the chapter will be of Team 10 I'd say.


----------



## Penance (Mar 17, 2011)

I predict team 10 battle wrap up...


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 17, 2011)

Team Asuma continues to back away/take turns to disable Asuma while evading his attacks.

A fodder nin will likely be attacked by a Zetsu.

Kabuto might start consider other options.

At another location, another group of Shinobi's with a named few at the front will struggle with one or two Edo's.

Black Zetsu will have located the Daimyo's.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 17, 2011)

Asuma awesomeness and Kakashi rampage


----------



## FearTear (Mar 17, 2011)

I predict Chouji bashing no matter what will happen


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 17, 2011)

Team Shika vs Asuma and Naruto completes the bijuuball which prompts Bee to explain this positive negative chakra stuff.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 17, 2011)

It will be mostly focused on the Team Asuma battle, but maybe we'll get to see a little bit of one of the other fights going on in the area. I predict the Asuma fight is going to be several chapters long, so next chapter will mostly be focused on Chouji finding his resolve.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 17, 2011)

*Chapter 533 Prediction*:   Battle of the Heart

Team 10 squares off with Asuma and Chouji battles his sentimentality for his sensei.   Eventually they talk him around and Team 10 once again goes on the offense and restrains Asuma.


----------



## k2nice (Mar 17, 2011)

no naruto next week

btw, ino gets hurt by asuma and chouji mans up


----------



## FearTear (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope Kishi will make order in his mind during this 1-2 weeks break


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2011)

Asuma vs Team 10. Something bad will happen to either Shika or Ino and Chouji will man up. The team will cooperate to take Asuma down. Asuma, impressed by his students teamwork, will fade away smiling.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Asuma being a boss.


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2011)

Well the action is going back to Asuma.  I expect shikamaru to get the upper-hand at the end of the chapter.  I'm sure a flashback will be in order as well.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 17, 2011)

I predict 4 or 5 chapters of fighting with Asuma, then things will likely go back to Kakashi.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 17, 2011)

Mostly Team 10 vs Asuma.

At Kakashi's division, all the Edos are sealed except Mangetsu, Pakura and Gari.

Neji & co beat all the Zetsu and start splitting. Kiba and Shino head to Samurai. They bump into Torune, and other Root ninjas that Kabuto killed. Neji and Hinata will meet their fathers.

Sakura and Lee help Samurai. Chiyo and Sakura talk. They mention something like "Can Kakashi and the rest really take care of the mist swordmen?" and Suigetsu overhears.
Juugo and Suigetsu reveal themselves. Juugo and Kimi talk.

Dan activates Ghost Transformation at the end.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 17, 2011)

Hoping for Sasuke expecting more zombie action.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 17, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Hoping for Naruto expecting more Naruto action.



This would be great and maybe a few asuma panels.


----------



## calimike (Mar 18, 2011)

Shueisha Postpones Its Releases by Mavis @MangaHideOut


> Due to difficulties experienced after the earthquake and tsunami in Japan with rolling blackouts and hampered transportation, Shueisha, the publisher of Weekly Shonen Jump, has decided to postpone some of its major title releases.
> 
> In an announcement posted on their , they have outlined an amended release schedule for their titles:
> 
> ...



No Naruto next week. Ok, see ya later and gone to sleep for 2 weeks. I'm not sleeping bear


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2011)

calimike said:


> Shueisha Postpones Its Releases by Mavis @MangaHideOut
> 
> 
> No Naruto next week. Ok, see ya later and gone to sleep for 2 weeks. I'm not sleeping bear



I figured it was because of all what's going on right now. 

Oh well. 

Anyways, full prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 533-Wake up Choji
Chapter starts off with Asuma's attack being sent towards Shikamaru, Ino, and Choji.
Side text-Uncontrollable to him, Asuma sends out an attack towards his former students.

Ino runs out of the way, Shikamaru goes to follow but quickly notices Choji isn't moving. 
Shikamaru: Wake up Choji! Don't just sit there! Shit it's no use...

Shikamaru uses his Shadow Binding technique to get Choji out of the way. Asuma's attack then is about to hit near Shikamaru.

Shikamaru: Shit...

The attack hits near him and causes an explosion.

Choji:...

Asuma(Thinking): Shikamaru...

Ino: Oh no...Shikamaru...

Scene changes to Mifune and that. He's fighting the other Edo Tensei's close by.

Mifune: We'll need some help with these. Unit A, Kakashi's division is close by, go there and get some backup.

Samurai: Right!

The Samurai make a run for it to get some back up.

Scene changes to Darui and that. Kakuzu seems to have the upper hand.

Darui: I used to much energy in my last fight...sorry I wont be much help here you two...

Kakuzu: Perhaps I'll stock up on more hearts by taking all of yo-

Offpanel: SHUT UP!

A large amount of water hit Kakuzu from the back.

Kakuzu: What the...so you want to fight too...fine I can always use more hearts.

Tenten: Too bad you aren't going to get my heart or anyone else's you freak!

Izumo: Tenten...

Kotetsu: Izumo, we can use Tenten's distraction to start working on the seal.

Izumo: Right.

Darui: She's...she's using the Banana Fan...impressive. 

Scene changes to Team 10. Dust starts to clear, Shikamaru is down.

Shikamaru: Ugh...my leg...

Ino: Shikamaru...

Asuma: ...Choji...do you see now what you must do?

Choji: ...

Ino: WOULD YOU MAN UP ALREADY!!! 

Choji: !

Asuma: ...

Ino: I KNOW IT'S HARD FOR YOU, BUT IT'S JUST AS HARD FOR ME AND SHIKAMARU AND ASUMA! IF WE DON'T FIGHT WE'LL DIE, AND WE WOULDN'T HAVE DONE ARE PART IN THIS WAR! WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF BOTH ME AND SHIKAMARU WERE DOWN RIGHT NOW, WHAT WOULD YOU DO THEN HUH?! PROVE TO ME, TO SHIKAMARU, TO ASUMA, TO YOUR FATHER, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY PROVE TO YOURSELF THAT YOU DESERVE TO BE CALLED A NINJA! 

Shikamaru: Ino...

Asuma(Thinking): She's really grown up...but will her words work...

Choji: I...I...

Ino: ...FINE! BE A FAILURE AS A NINJA!

Ino runs towards Shikamaru.

Shikamaru: INO DON'T!

Asuma(Thinking): Damn it...why is she being so reckless now...!

Asuma: Scorch Release: Steaming Meltdown Technique!...MOVE INO!!!

Shikamaru(Thinking): If that hits her...it's all over. What was she thinking...of course!

Ino(Thinking): Come on Choji...

Off panel: Human Bullet Tank!

Choji quickly gets close to Ino.

Ino(Thinking): Looks like my plan is working.

Choji(Still in Human Bullet Tank technique): ULTIMATE SACRIFICE!!!

Ino: What?!

Shikamaru: That doesn't sound good...

Asuma(Thinking): ...He's willingly to throw his life away to save his friends...I get what Ino was doing now. It was a gamble but it worked.

Choji takes the hit from Asuma's attack, he's now covered in the attack.

Ino: I...I didn't want him to give up his life for us...just to get more serious.

Shikamaru walks towards her. 

Shikamaru: Well you told him to prove himself...I think we can agree he's doing so now. 

Ino: You're leg...! You were faking?!

Shikamaru: I guess the two of us kind of had the same idea in mind. Come on, we have to get ready...this will probably be the last time we can use Ino-Shika-Cho so we have to make it count.

Ino: ...Right...

Ino(Thinking): Shikamaru's right...Choji did prove himself to be an actual ninja. We're all proud of you Choji...

Asuma(Thinking): Those three...they are all great ninjas. 

End text-Choji goes to attack Asuma putting his own life on the line. Next time The final Ino-Shika-Cho.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 18, 2011)

I predict Ino and Shika will struggle then Choji
 will man up as a cliffhanger to the finale..


----------



## Judecious (Mar 18, 2011)

calimike said:


> Shueisha Postpones Its Releases by Mavis @MangaHideOut
> 
> 
> No Naruto next week. Ok, see ya later and gone to sleep for 2 weeks. I'm not sleeping bear



Damn  

I am ok with it.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 18, 2011)

Probably a whole crapter of Team 10.


----------



## Undead (Mar 18, 2011)

Tige321 said:


> Probably a whole crapter of Team 10.



A chapter full of Awesoma? Sweet deal.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 18, 2011)

I predict Choza takes the attack for Choji and get kills in the process. This will cause Choji to man up and deliver the final blow on Asuma. Asuma will apologize to Choji as he's being sealed up.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 18, 2011)

Asuma fight.
Shikamaru and Ino trying to get Chouji to man up during.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm expecting someone from Team 10 to be injured.  Possibly Ino or Chouji.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 19, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I predict Choza takes the attack for Choji and get kills in the process. This will cause Choji to man up and deliver the final blow on Asuma. Asuma will apologize to Choji as he's being sealed up.



Chouza is busy against Dan


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2011)

Ino and Asuma having a battle that shakes the foundation of the very planet itself.


----------



## takL (Mar 19, 2011)

according to the next issue info page on 19/3 issue
"having a word with assma, shikamaru starts to hesitate..."


----------



## FearTear (Mar 19, 2011)

takL said:


> according to the next issue info page on 19/3 issue
> "having a word with assma, shikamaru starts to hesitate..."




_Oh don't you start as well Shikamaru _


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 19, 2011)

takL said:


> according to the next issue info page on 19/3 issue
> "having a word with assma, shikamaru starts to hesitate..."



it must have been hard for the three of them..


----------



## Judecious (Mar 19, 2011)

takL said:


> according to the next issue info page on 19/3 issue
> "having a word with assma, shikamaru starts to hesitate..."



Ino is the only one that has balls


----------



## Evilene (Mar 19, 2011)

I predict Chouji growing some Raikage sized balls, and end up being instrumental to Asuma's defeat.

I actually posted this in another thread, and forgot to put it here.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 19, 2011)

Ino will definitely hold them in line..
with Shika and Chouji being emotional and all..


----------



## Hexa (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks like this week's issue of WSJ is going to be delayed a week due to the earthquake.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 20, 2011)

So it has been confirmed, no chapter until a week passes. It was gonna happen sooner or later I guess. This then will be the manga's first break before Golden Week.

I predict more Asuma vs Team 10, as well some Kakuzu giving Kotesu, Izumo & Darui a hard time and the chapter ending with Dan unleashing his Ghost Transformation no jutsu.

This week's break will give Kishi time to organize more his plans for the arc.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

Ino needs to slap some sense into these guys.


----------



## Bild (Mar 20, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Ino needs to *bitch* slap some sense into these guys.


Fixed.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought it was a 2 week break? This is actually good news.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> I thought it was a 2 week break? This is actually good news.



Yes I do believe it is a two-week break. The next issue is scheduled on 4th April, which means we will not get chapters on weeks starting 21st March and 28th March. So yeah, it is a two-week Break.

1) Issue no. 17 of Weekly Shonen Jump, which was scheduled to release on March 28th, will be postponed until April 4th.

On the other hand

2) Issue no. 18 of Weekly Shonen Jump (03/31) will be released along with issue no. 19 (04/07) as a double issue. Therefore, issue no. 18-19 will not be released on 03/31, but on 04/07 instead.

3) The may issue of Jump Square (04/04) will be combined with the june issue (05/02) and will be released as a double issue on 04/21.

I'm not entirely sure whether I've understood these announcements correctly, but yeah it looks like no release these two weeks, but the 4th April release will be quickly followed by a double-chapter issue on 7th April. So it still means 3 chapters within 3 weeks.


----------



## Bild (Mar 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Yes I do believe it is a two-week break. The next issue is scheduled on 4th April, which means we will not get chapters on weeks starting 21st March and 28th March. So yeah, it is a two-week Break.
> 
> 1) Issue no. 17 of Weekly Shonen Jump, which was scheduled to release on March 28th, will be postponed until April 4th.
> 
> ...


We get the chapter one week before the street release (4th of April) so, it's only 1 week break. 

This week starting on March 21st is when WSJ no. 16 will hit the stores.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh I see!! Thanks for the clarification! Good news for us!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 21, 2011)

Hopefully the Team 10 fight will finish we really need Naruto to enter the war the plot seems to be stagnating at the moment with neither MC actually doing anything


----------



## Synn (Mar 21, 2011)

takL said:


> according to the next issue info page on 19/3 issue
> "having a word with assma, shikamaru starts to hesitate..."



It's pretty much confirmed that Ino will solo Asuma. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undead (Mar 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> It's pretty much confirmed that Ino will solo Asuma.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You make Asuma sound like some kind of chump.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 21, 2011)

List item #2 there is for Weekly Young Jump [the translator made a typo].  List item #1 is for Weekly Shounen Jump.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 21, 2011)

Hopefully Team 10 will all show at least one new jutsu


----------



## Bild (Mar 21, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Hopefully Team 10 will all show at least one new jutsu


Chouji already did Cowardice no Jutsu!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 21, 2011)

Bild said:


> Chouji already did Cowardice no Jutsu!



Thats not new he has always been cowardly it's an old jutsu he is well versed in.


----------



## Synn (Mar 21, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You make Asuma sound like some kind of chump.



You know it was just a joke, Zayne. 

I wouldn't mind Ino being epic in that fight, though.


----------



## calimike (Mar 21, 2011)

I predict Assuma commit seppuku like Hanzou in front of Team 10. Chouji went vent like naruto did after Sakura decide to kill Sasuke, will he? 

Shonen Sunday and Shonen Magazine are out this week. Both issues are normal business as usual!  WSJ is delay  why? wsj why?

Will Naruto got two chapters in wsj next week? I don't think so. one chapter and only one


----------



## Judecious (Mar 21, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You make Asuma sound like some kind of chump.



Or Ino is now Kage level?

but seriously it will be a tough fight between Asuma and team 10.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 21, 2011)

i predict that another ET dies


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 21, 2011)

Next chapter: Konohamaru to solo the Kages that Gaara found.


----------



## Undead (Mar 21, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Next chapter: Konohamaru to solo the Kages that Gaara found.


Genin's are far away from the warzone. Konohamaru wouldn't be there.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

Hopefully while Team 10 is fighting we see some panels of what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 21, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> *Genin's* are far away from the warzone. Konohamaru wouldn't be there.



Kabuto is a Genin


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 21, 2011)

I expect Team 10 to take out Asuma but not for a chapter or two.

Kishi is likely to have Team 10 use most, if not all, of their clans' techniques during the span of this fight, displaying more of the Ino-Shika-Chō combinations.
I'm interested to see Ino's strength in the other Yamanaka techniques, like _Shinranshin no Jutsu_ (‘Mind Body Disturbance Technique’). She could possibly use it to get White Zetsus to attack or defend against Asuma and his techniques. Kishi has already hinted at her increased strength with _Shintenshin no Jutsu_ (‘Mind-Body Switch Technique’), but I don't see Kishi having her using it against Asuma.
Shikamaru's _Kage Kubi Shibari no Jutsu_ (‘Shadow Neck Bind Technique’) and _Kage Nui no Jutsu_ (‘Shadow Sewing Technique’) are obviously going to be used for binding Asuma and perhaps defending against some attacks as _Kage Nui no Jutsu_ gives some physicality to shadows.





Judecious said:


> Kabuto is a Genin


And look how far he is from the battlefields.


----------



## Bild (Mar 21, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kabuto is a Genin


Oh you...


----------



## Immortal (Mar 21, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the next thing to send this forum into a rage was Konohamaru beating a Tensei -.-


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 21, 2011)

I see lots of complaint against choji and the fact that he can't fight with his undead sensei.. as for me im not really surprised that he did not have what it takes to do that... didn't really expect anything from him... now if Shikamaru would have choked now there would have been material for complaint... well anyway i have the feeling asuma will be dealt with fast.. like all the other tensei... (they got rid of hanzo in 2 chap.. )


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kabuto is a Genin



it takes a genin to kill a genin


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

Addy said:


> it takes a genin to kill a genin


I see what you did there.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear Kishi, when u get back to Kakashi please don't give him a jutsu we won't see....


----------



## MossMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, I don't remember hearing the results for the second half of the character poll, wasn't there supposed to be a second half?


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 21, 2011)

MossMan said:


> Hey, I don't remember hearing the results for the second half of the character poll, wasn't there supposed to be a second half?



They'll be revealed in Volume 55.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 21, 2011)

My predictions:
-Asuma's Fuuton is a wind-slicer type of jutsu. Shikamaru throws his chakra blades at his shadow to try and stop him, but is only partially successful. Chouji tries to dodge but still gets injured. Asuma then breaks free and grabs the chakra blades for his own.

-Scene shifts around the battlefield; Shino meets Torune, Neji and Hinata notice Hizashi fighting Hiashi, Kitsuchi recognizes the Kumo Bloodline-nin and charges toward him after some vague hype statements. Meanwhile, Kakuzu's 4 mask creatures fire elemental blasts and annihilate the barrier squad.

-Asuma attacks with his blades but hits the ground instead of Team 10, Shikamaru thinks him missing was suspicious but is cut short as the foundation beneath them starts to collapse. While his students are jumping to safety, Asuma forms some seals and Shikamaru realizes with horror that he was trying to create an opening to summon.

-Scene shifts around the battlefield again to show reactions to Asuma's kuchiyose, Tenten and Kurotsuchi gaze on in horror as 11 coffins appear, contianing the other 11 members of Konoha's 12 Shinobi Guardsmen.
Kurotsuchi: "Th-Those are the legendary 12 shinobi famed for their unparalleled teamwork and combined might rivaling that of the 7 Swordsmen, Konoha's 12 Shinobi Guardsmen!"

-Chapter ends with Darui having a panicked expression and thinking "Gaara, I'm sorry...it looks like you won't be getting those reinforcements after all..."
The alliances strategy crumbles before Akatsuki's endless army!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 22, 2011)

@kanpyo: I actually felt a thrill of excitement go up my spine as I was reading your prediction! Woot!!!! It'll be great if Kishi does focus on these many rookies/ side characters all in one single chapter! Especially like Darui's part at the end!


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> @kanpyo: I actually felt a thrill of excitement go up my spine as I was reading your prediction! Woot!!!! It'll be great if Kishi does focus on these many rookies/ side characters all in one single chapter! Especially like Darui's part at the end!



Thanks, it's probably a bit much for one chapter, but hey, a man can dream.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

Asuma: man up chouji
Ino: man up chouji
Shikamaru: man up chouji

Asuma, Ino, and Shikamaru: Man up chouji

Chouji uses some butterfly-type secret jutsu: I was afraid that I had to "THAT JUTSU"

He glows...: Since when were you under the impression that I didnt intentionally man down?

Asuma: I am proud of you Chouji. So proud.

InoShikaChou: Asuma Sensei!! sobb

Asuma: To beat me you're going to have to seal me!!

:derp


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> Either Ino or Shikamaru (or both) are injured by _Wind Release: Dust Storm Technique_, causing Chouji to wake up.



Yes to all the above, but Asuma will deliberately use the word "fat" to wake Chouji up and bring out the best.  (you know they gotta do it! )


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Mostly gonna be Asuma against Team 10.


----------



## Klue (Mar 22, 2011)

Asuma roughs up Team 10 a bit more, even Shikamaru starts to lose his cool, until Ino takes the lead and fights the good fight.

Fail she shall no longer be.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Asuma roughs up Team 10 a bit more, even Shikamaru starts to lose his cool, until Ino takes the lead and fights the good fight.
> 
> Fail she shall no longer be.



It's only a matter of time until it actually happens Klue.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 22, 2011)

forkliftjoe said:


> Yes to all the above, but Asuma will deliberately use the word "fat" to wake Chouji up and bring out the best.  (you know they gotta do it! )



This is the stupidest thing that Kishimoto could write.

So, it will happen


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 22, 2011)

forkliftjoe said:


> Yes to all the above, but Asuma will deliberately use the word "fat" to wake Chouji up and bring out the best.  (you know they gotta do it! )



I support this.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 22, 2011)

I predict team 10 BS , and then Dan being shown doing his ghost jutsu and tsundae having a flash back of Dans death.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope this is the final chapter for the Team 10 fight, not that I mind, but still.


----------



## jso (Mar 22, 2011)

I think there will definitely be some sort of heads up on some other battlefront/showdown as well. InoShikaCho arent strong enough to support a whole issue alone imo. They will definitely get the bulk of the chapter dedicated to them though.

I'm thinking Chouji will get his head back in the game and this will be his moment to shine mainly. Shikamaru had his 15 minutes against Hidan and Ino got the best bit of Kinkaku's sealing. Chouji's turn now.

Also the written out prediction with the 12 Guardians coming out sounded cool as hell. Mainly because I'd never thought about the implications such a thing would have on Gaara's division lol. They'd be fucked against the Kages and Raikage would probably go out to assist or something. 11 more Edos would keep Kitsuchi (and his division), Shikamaru's group from Gaara's division, and the slight Mifune support all amply busy.

Where did the Bloodline Edo with the big chin go? What was his last seen whereabouts?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 22, 2011)

i predict more deaths 

p.s is there a chapter this week??


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 22, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i predict more deaths
> 
> p.s is there a chapter this week??


Nope, break this week.


----------



## WT (Mar 22, 2011)

forkliftjoe said:


> Yes to all the above, but Asuma will deliberately use the word "fat" to wake Chouji up and bring out the best.  (you know they gotta do it! )



That would be quite funny.

Imagine Chouji's reaction if Asuma says:

"Hey out of all the 3, I disliked you most, you useless fat cu*t"


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Unlike so many people that want the Team 10 fight over quickly, I'm hoping we get a well fleshed out fight. I want to see more of Asuma's repertoire as well as some cool new stuff from Shikamaru and co.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 22, 2011)

^I agree. None in Team 10 has shown anything new since their Hidan+Kakuzu fight. They had a shiny moment when they beat Kinkaku but that was just their old combo proving to be effective. They need to show their new stuff and new combo/strategy. Shikamaru should pull out Asuma's knuckle blades. Chouji should use another pill we haven't seen before.

Ino needs to prove:
-she is capable of telepathic commuication with her teammates.
-a bit of chakra sensing ability
-being able to Shintenshin inside a teammate and make him heal himself (her jutsu in his body).
-put her flower shop knowledge to good use, shoot out some form of plant-sustance gas.
-go inside Chouji's head for a moment and confront the sentimental and scaredy-cat conscious part of his mind, and unlock the courage and noble parts, all in a few real time seconds.
-she can use Shinranshin or another Yamanka jutsu we haven't seen before, like screw up Asuma's chakra momentarily
Then I'm satisfied with her prowess as she is well on her way to her father's level.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 22, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> ^I agree. None in Team 10 has shown anything new since their Hidan+Kakuzu fight. They had a shiny moment when they beat Kinkaku but that was just their old combo proving to be effective. They need to show their new stuff and new combo/strategy. Shikamaru should pull out Asuma's knuckle blades. Chouji should use another pill we haven't seen before.
> 
> Ino needs to prove:
> -she is capable of telepathic commuication with her teammates.
> ...





"When I can't sense your Chakra any longer I let her go"



She sensed his Chakra is different.


----------



## Bill_gates (Mar 22, 2011)

im tired of team 10
and the fact that we have to wait until the 30th just makes it worse
I wanna see kakashi go on a rampage or hints of what Sasuke or black zetsu's
up to.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 22, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> im tired of team 10
> and the fact that we have to wait until the 30th just makes it worse
> I wanna see kakashi go on a rampage or hints of what Sasuke or black zetsu's
> up to.



Instead we'll have a chapter like 511


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 22, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> "When I can't sense your Chakra any longer I let her go"
> 
> 
> 
> She sensed his Chakra is different.


Well I need more. Like sensing where Asuma's hiding himself in a smog and where Shika and Cho are.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 22, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> im tired of team 10
> and the fact that we have to wait until the 30th just makes it worse
> I wanna see kakashi go on a rampage or hints of what Sasuke or black zetsu's
> up to.


We aren't seeing Sasuke or Naruto for a _long_ time still, except in glimpses.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

so kishimoto is on break? or is this because of the tsunami?

I belive that the most pleased fan of last chapter was Tazmo, considering that he is a very devoted chouji fan lol.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 22, 2011)

I predict another epic fail chapter, just like my signature. 
also wtf there is nochapter?


----------



## Lovely (Mar 22, 2011)

I expect most, if not all, the chapter to be of Team 10 and Asuma. Maybe a bit of Kakashi, but I doubt it since this will likely showcase the beginning of a long battle.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 23, 2011)

ANN just reported that this week's SJ is online and for free, due to the quake:





			
				ANN said:
			
		

> The official website of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine announced that the publisher is releasing the manga in this year's 15th issue for free online from March 23 to April 27. The 15th issue was slated to ship on March 14, but the March 11 earthquake (Tōhoku Chihō Taiheiyō-oki Jishin) and tsunami delayed the shipment of the issue in several areas.
> 
> The issue comes in an executable Microsoft Windows program.



So we shouldn't be waiting too much longer.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 23, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> ANN just reported that this week's SJ is online and for free, due to the quake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is a troll, I will find you.  And I will kill you.

Liam Neeson style.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd rather you go after the one responsible for posting it on ANN.  

But the links in that article are legit.

This freebie is Volume 15 of SJ 

Volume 16 is to be out Saturday March 19th.
Volume 17 is to be March 28th with another sale on April 4th.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 23, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I'd rather you go after the one responsible for posting it on ANN.
> 
> But the links in that article are legit.



Liam Neeson doesn't care about the particulars.  Liam Neeson WILL kill the messenger.  And Liam Neeson will have no remorse while doing so.

But I'll take your advice under consideration.

*edit*

Actually, unless I'm reading the date wrong, the issue that's going to be released online is the issue from LAST week, the one for the 15th.  It's likely that the copy we got was one of those mailed to a subscriber overseas, which was then uploaded and picked up by MS.  So it's likely that we got last week's chapter, but the people living in Japan did not.

But the delay between when we get the chapter and when it's actually released in Japan always throws me off, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 23, 2011)

something will happen

i hope


----------



## Phemt (Mar 23, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> ANN just reported that this week's SJ is online and for free, due to the quake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's last week's issue, or even the 1 before, says chap 531:


----------



## Nimander (Mar 23, 2011)

^Knew it.  

Ah, well.  Was prepared to wait anyway.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2011)

i don't know what to predict, expect, or anticipate anymore. all i want is for this manga to end soon.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 23, 2011)

I predict another shitastic chapter around team 10. With Assuma too ofc.

And I see Chouji is still being a massive pussy after a few chapters. Must not be used to being outside from him sitting inside and devouring chips like the engorged monster fatass he is, must be a little frightening seeing all of his surroundings, other human beings, breathing fresh air etc. etc.


----------



## Olympian (Mar 23, 2011)

I`m loving how everyone looks pissy at team 10 and Asuma. Feed me your rage, my precious ones, feed me.

One more jutsu to shit on Gai, says i, smoking a damn fine Malboro.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 23, 2011)

I predict Shikamaru catching Asuma with his Shadow right before he releases the Fuuton


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 23, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> I predict Shikamaru catching Asuma with his Shadow right before he releases the Fuuton



No. 

Please no. 

Don't listen to him, Kishimoto. Don't take from us the chance to actually see what Asuma is capable of, especially not in exchange for the same old techniques and tactics from Shikamaru.


----------



## city (Mar 23, 2011)

I predict another week of me being pissed that the Gaara vs former Kages fight is still left on the back burner.  Seriously, how does he hype Muu, and to a degree Gaara for detecting him when nobody is supposed to be able to, and then not come back to that fight at all for so many chapters.  Instead we got the KinGin fail brothers.

Ok real prediction in addition to the above one, I predict Chouji finally decides to man up and pimp slaps Asuma right before he could kill Shikamaru


----------



## FearTear (Mar 23, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> I predict Shikamaru catching Asuma with his Shadow right before he releases the Fuuton



Then Ino enters in Asuma's body, forcing him to yell at Chouji "you fatass I've just ate your last chip now go and cry behind that asshole Shikamaru", Chouji smashes him and Maki of the sand seals him with her magic clothes.

Way to trollgo, Kishi


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 23, 2011)

Sutol said:


> It's last week's issue, or even the 1 before, says chap 531:



True, but I did also post that Volume 17 is going on sale the 28th and another on April 4th.   So there won't be spoilers for at least another week.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> I predict Shikamaru catching Asuma with his Shadow right before he releases the Fuuton



I hope not, we need to see more jutsu from asuma.


----------



## Addy (Mar 23, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I hope not, we need to see more jutsu from asuma.



you do know asume is gonna die this chapter or the one after it, don't you? 

i doubt he will show new jutsu.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 23, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> I heard rumours that Kishi is missing since the earthquake... probably not true?



He was confirmed alive a long time ago, shortly after the disaster.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

Addy said:


> you do know asume is gonna die this chapter or the one after it, don't you?
> 
> i doubt he will show new jutsu.



So? that is enough time to show 2-3 more jutsu

It's Asuma


----------



## FearTear (Mar 23, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So? that is enough time to show 2-3 more jutsu
> 
> It's Asuma



They said the same about Hanzou...


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

FearTear said:


> They said the same about Hanzou...



Hanzo didn't but he showed new poison jutsu's.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Hanzo didn't but he showed new poison jutsu's.


We've never seen anyone use poison before, right?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> We've never seen anyone use poison before, right?



Which is why i said *New*.


----------



## Penance (Mar 23, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> We've never seen anyone use poison before, right?



Sasori and Kankuro...  (Sakura...)


----------



## spartankz117 (Mar 24, 2011)

Agony said:


> asuma fight.that is all.





Judecious said:


> Kabuto is a Genin



no i dont think he is because that was his fake identity and a genin cant use such high level jutsu

i tink kurnei comes and asuma just vanishes


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 24, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Which is why i said *New*.


To me it looked like the same cloud Sasori and Shizune used.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope Asuma mans up and summons the monkey staff, also I've been thinking what Kakazu said about Hidan ....  With most of konoha at war, now would be a good time for Tobi to retrieve Hidan....  Some of you would say "why bother" but I for 1 liked Hidan a lot and he gave us 1 of our first big deaths in the manga when He^ killed Asuma.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2011)

Penance said:


> Sasori and Kankuro...  (Sakura...)



You forgot Shizune


----------



## jso (Mar 24, 2011)

Hidan is 1000x less special when there are 40+ Edo Tenseis running around. They were all ninjas that didnt rely on immortality to go for the win, Hidan does. Hidan also seems like the type to fight focusing only on one person at a time, whereas the Tenseis generally speaking have other abilities/jutsu allowing them to run through multiple fodder opponents.

Also they can regenerate. Hidan needed Kakuzu to sew him up after damage. ETs are essentially improved-Hidans. He is redundant now, sorry. I will miss his screaming and bitching though.


----------



## Olympian (Mar 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> you do know asume is gonna die this chapter or the one after it, don't you? .



Lord, how do you constantly mess up an easier-to-spell name, while getting longer names like Kakashi right?



Addy said:


> i doubt he will show new jutsu.



As of the last chapter, we already know he got at least a new one. Watcha talking about?

Anyhow, here is hoping Hidan shows up. He had more charisma than many Edo.


----------



## Undead (Mar 24, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I hope Asuma mans up and summons the monkey staff, also I've been thinking what Kakazu said about Hidan ....  With most of konoha at war, now would be a good time for Tobi to retrieve Hidan....  Some of you would say "why bother" but I for 1 liked Hidan a lot and he gave us 1 of our first big deaths in the manga when He^ killed Asuma.


Asuma had a falling out with Hiruzen at a younger age. I highly doubt he took after any style's of Hiruzen's.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So? that is enough time to show 2-3 more jutsu
> 
> It's Asuma



and who said chouji isn't the one who will show a new jutsu.

futun: big fart style.


----------



## Bild (Mar 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> and who said chouji isn't the one who will show a new jutsu.
> 
> futun: big fart style.


That's so 2001: http://www.mangaday.com/Naruto/77/10/


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2011)

This is an easy one.

Talk no Jutsu, Choji smack, Shikamaru hax (despite the fact I like him), InoChou crying, another talk, poof goes Asuma, Kurenai ignored.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2011)

Bild said:


> That's so 2001: http://www.mangaday.com/Naruto/77/10/



so is shadow clones 


Olympian said:


> Lord, how do you constantly mess up an easier-to-spell name, while getting longer names like Kakashi right?



*not so asum*e is too forgettable.



> As of the last chapter, we already know he got at least a new one. Watcha talking about?



i thought that was the smoke jutsu thingy he used on hidan


----------



## FearTear (Mar 24, 2011)

I predict Asuma will show that Raikou jutsu (that one he used in the anime against Hidan)


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to see Mei vs. Zetsu already.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 24, 2011)

the Corrosive kisser vs the Land itself!!


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 24, 2011)

I predict Asuma will say something profound.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2011)

mei and genma vs zetsu should be interesting. and gaara and onokis vs the kages i want to see this fights already. onoki vs muu should be great. i want to see the full power of the dust jutsu was going to use before being stopped because he could kill the turtle island.


----------



## Summers (Mar 24, 2011)

I predict boredom. seriously, I am not expecting anything but drama between shika-ino-cho that has been done already and jutsu that wont kill anyone but fodder.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

Besides some Asuma action, I don't think much will be going on.


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 25, 2011)

I predict some epic team 10 moments and Asuma will fall to TNJ


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 25, 2011)

You know what I've been thinking about is that it would be really interesting to see asuma kill one of his old friend or student.. (not shikamaru).. but since we saw hanzo resisting kabuto I doubt this would ever happen...asuma would break from Kabuto's controle before that.


----------



## jso (Mar 25, 2011)

jso said:


> When do you guys reckon the chapter spoilers will leak? Will it be fairly early like a typical 2 week wait, or will it be next Wednesday as if it were a normal week? I feel so blue-ballsed





Ƶ Kira said:


> It'll come when it comes, what's the rush?
> 
> Besides some Asuma action, I don't think much will be going on.


Naruto manga is one of those rare things that actually helps my week go by faster lol and I'm currently swamped in work with nothing to look forward to for a while.

But yes, you are right. This week is definitely gonna be a bit of a dull chapter I think. Hoping for some side-action from another group though too (ie. NOT InoShikaCho).


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2011)

jso said:


> But yes, you are right. This week is definitely gonna be a bit of a dull chapter I think. Hoping for some side-action from another group though too (ie. NOT InoShikaCho).


Kishi might make another set-up for another fight that'll happen off screen, like in the last few panels, or whatever.


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 26, 2011)

There should be no reason as to why I had to delete almost every post on the last page.

Stay on topic please.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 26, 2011)

I predict Chouza will save his son. When they will be about to seal Asuma, Dan will appear and save him.


----------



## LoT (Mar 26, 2011)

I predict Sakura doing something useful.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 26, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict Chouza will save his son. When they will be about to seal Asuma, Dan will appear and save him.



He's too busy with Dan atm to help choji


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He's too busy with Dan atm to help choji



For sure, thats actually a really good prediction. Dan's ghost mode should be interesting. I wonder what kind of justu it is. I think he's going to impress me.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2011)

LoT said:


> I predict Sakura doing something useful.


i don't think healing more fodder and crying is usefull


----------



## LoT (Mar 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't think healing more fodder and crying is usefull



Kishimoto said she will acting more heroine-like (... ...) She is gonna kick some ass .. At least I hope she does.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2011)

LoT said:


> Kishimoto said she will acting more heroine-like (... ...) She is gonna kick some ass .. At least I hope she does.



that was supposed to happen 2010


----------



## LoT (Mar 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> that was 2009



She is a late bloomer


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2011)

LoT said:


> She is a late bloomer



what if this is her "blooming"?

people are waiting for kakashi's year and i am afraid that kakashi's off panel / one chapter is his year.


----------



## Olympian (Mar 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> not so asume is too forgettable.



So is Gai, but i always try to get his name properly.



			
				Addy;37742699i said:
			
		

> thought that was the smoke jutsu thingy he used on hidan



Although he used the Burning Ash likely twice in the last chapters (there is a scene where a portion of rock explodes when he attacks his former team in the beginning of the last one) he is about to use a new Wind jutsu, that he already named it.


----------



## LoT (Mar 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> what if this is her "blooming"?
> 
> people are waiting for kakashi's year and i am afraid that kakashi's off panel / one chapter is his year.



Well, I really hope it's not. She deserves some spotlight and at least one big fight in this war.

"Kakashi's year" is just a running joke. No one really expect this to happen.


----------



## Bild (Mar 26, 2011)

LoT said:


> "Kakashi's year" is just a running joke. No one really expect this to happen.


The same can be said about Sakura being more heroin-like and not like she's on heroin.


----------



## LoT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bild said:


> The same can be said about Sakura being more heroin-like and not like she's on heroin.



Liar. She is a very impor- .. She is ...

Well, I just want to see her in action


----------



## Vlado (Mar 26, 2011)

It's gonna be an intense chapter , especially after that boring fight that occupied the last 2 chapters.


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 26, 2011)

All this talk about heroin is making we want to go do some. Personally, I think Kakashi has track marks on his face which is the main reason he covers up.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 26, 2011)

The sakura hate is too much, wonder what all this haters will say when she shuts you all up

Just a matter of time before she actually fights


----------



## Deadway (Mar 26, 2011)

^Sakura will shine when she summon Katsuya to heal up Kakashi who is seriously wounded after off paneling the swordsman.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 26, 2011)

LoT said:


> I predict Sakura doing something useful.



Although this would take us back to kakashi's rampage (which would be awesome) I would like her to join the fray as well.

It would be SICK to see her break out some doton. Especially DOTON:domu.
that would be the perfect jutsu for her. She is a little squishy, so turning into stone AND using Gouwan would be incredible.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd like to see Lee and Gai both go 8 gates on someone before the end of the war.


----------



## Bild (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I'd like to see Lee and Gai both go 8 gates on someone before the end of the war.


Do you want them to die?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2011)

Bild said:


> Do you want them to die?


No, their epicness keeps them alive, they just pass out after.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> No, their epicness keeps them alive, they just pass out after.



Lee will probably be on the verge of death and Gai will open 8 gates and die after. Be the most manliest thing in the manga.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Lee will probably be on the verge of death and Gai will open 8 gates and die after. Be the most manliest thing in the manga.



 says HI


----------



## gaiver (Mar 27, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Lee will probably be on the verge of death and Gai will open 8 gates and die after. Be the most manliest thing in the manga.



we can only hope


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2011)

wonder if next chapter will just be team 10 vs asuma. maybe we get to see a little of dan vs choujis father, the hyuug brother fight, kakuzu vs darui and tenten with the fan.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 27, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> wonder if next chapter will just be team 10 vs asuma. maybe we get to see a little of dan vs choujis father, the hyuug brother fight, kakuzu vs darui and tenten with the fan.



I hope so dude...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2011)

People are still going on with Tenten having the fan even though theres absolutely no evidence backing that up?

Fantastic.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 27, 2011)

^She went onto the water and grabbed something. Whatever it is, she's going to be using it even for a moment. Otherwise there would be no point.

I think the Team 10 vs Asuma fight is gonna last a couple chapters. A couple Kakuzu hearts taken out. Mifune's division moving on. Dan's ghost mode as a cliffhanger.

I doubt Hyuuga will be shown anytime soon until we are confirmed that Neji and Hinata be sent to the beach. And Kakashi, Kages and Black Zetsu can wait.

I predict Gaara's Dad's tech is sharp wind chakra strings. And can merge with Earth and sand.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to agree that Rock Lee needs a full fledged fight. Kishi dropped the ball on him big time.


----------



## Penance (Mar 27, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I have to agree that Rock Lee needs a full fledged fight. Kishi dropped the ball on him big time.



I'm still waiting, Kishi.  Don't disappoint...


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2011)

kishi could make a recap now ...its been a while since the war started


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Mar 28, 2011)

well i predict you will all be disappointed if you hoping for side characters to do anything important during the war.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> kishi could make a recap now ...its been a while since the war started



manga recap?

Never heard of it/seen it.


----------



## Gojita (Mar 28, 2011)

hoping to see the remaining Kage, Shodai Kazekage, Nidaime Kazekage, Shodai Raikage, Shodai Mizukage and so on


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> ^She went onto the water and grabbed something. Whatever it is, she's going to be using it even for a moment. Otherwise there would be no point.


I highly doubt she even has the Chakra capacity yo use it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2011)

For me, I'm more interested in the route Kishi will partake following Team 10's fight. 

Darui just fought, so I doubt he'll revert back to him. Kakashi also fought not too long ago, so maybe we'll see the Kages in action, Dan, or battle of the Hyuuga brothers?


----------



## Topher (Mar 28, 2011)

It's time to get a glimpse of sasuke, with his black lightning raiton armor, training.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I'd like to see Lee and Gai both go 8 gates on someone before the end of the war.



our best shot to see that was against kisame but he only needed 7 gates i doubt we will ever see either of them opening all 8 gates. lee may fight kimimarro or he may not and juggo will fight him. and he may not open more the the gates he opened vs gaara.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

It has to happen, Kishi wouldn't hype the gates so much if we'll never see it as max power.

Oh wait, it's Kishi.


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I highly doubt she even has the Chakra capacity yo use it.



she barely uses her charka for any techniques, so she should be able to use it at least 2 times.  

Anyways, about the gates, if Gai goes 8 gates and doesn't die, i would want to quit reading this manga but its too close so i wouldn't...but i would want to lol.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> It has to happen, Kishi wouldn't hype the gates so much if we'll never see it as max power.
> 
> Oh wait, it's Kishi.



If he wanted to he would have done so vs Kisame.


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> she barely uses her charka for any techniques, so she should be able to use it at least 2 times.



Tenten uses chakra to summon her weapons, my friend. It's a generic summoning technique, after all...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If he wanted to he would have done so vs Kisame.


Would've been overkill, Gai's not that dumb.


----------



## gaiver (Mar 28, 2011)

when gai opens 8 gates he will protect an insane amount of people or have an insane feat and go down as a legend in the ninja world.
i wouldn't be surprised if he dies just before delivering the killing blow to juubi - then naruto and sasuke can pull clean up 

but for now a recap of everyone shown so far would be nice - but i'm going to predict more of asuma kicking chouji's ass


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> Tenten uses chakra to summon her weapons, my friend. It's a generic summoning technique, after all...



I said barely, and probably could have been more specific and said Ninjutsu.  (I don't care about her low class summoning tech that naruto and most ninja have now.)


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> I said barely, and probably could have been more specific and said Ninjutsu.  (I don't care about her low class summoning tech that naruto and most ninja have now.)



If you don't care about her "low class summoning tech", why bother replying to his post in the first place?


----------



## Nachiruk (Mar 28, 2011)

Would LOVE to see some Kage action! Onorki and Gaara vs. the previous kage's.


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it confirmed we get a chapter this week or no?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Is it confirmed we get a chapter this week or no?


Most likely.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 28, 2011)

Two more chapters and thos volume will be done. So I'm guessin next chap to deal with Asuma, and the next to deal with Kakuzu


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Hopefully, I'm looking forward to what happens after this part.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Hopefully, I'm looking forward to what happens after this part.



Same here, all the most boring ET's just so happen to be in the beach-front.


----------



## calimike (Mar 28, 2011)

Shika slap him out of crap and tell roll down on Asuma. Naruto lost patient after he sense something fishy!


----------



## Chibason (Mar 28, 2011)

Next chap will be Asuma's final farewell.

Right before he dies, it will cut to Kurenai in the hospital giving birth. 

Believe it.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Next chap will be Asuma's final farewell.
> 
> Right before he dies, it will cut to Kurenai in the hospital giving birth.
> 
> Believe it.


I can roll with that. 

The baby will have a Rinnegan, believe it.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Next chap will be Asuma's final farewell.
> 
> Right before he dies, it will cut to Kurenai in the hospital giving birth.
> 
> Believe it.



I can get behind this.

Either that or the whole chapter is of Team 10/Asuma and ends with Dan about to fodderize division one no names (and maybe Choza) with his ghost technique.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 29, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Next chap will be Asuma's final farewell.
> 
> Right before he dies, it will cut to Kurenai in the hospital giving birth.
> 
> Believe it.



Only to look at the baby and realized it has white hair.

Thus Kabuto would then be in Kabuto's debt, as without his timely revival. His life issuance check, would have been spent supporting a child that isn't his.

Then Kakashi would have to break bread, Curtsy of child support.

Or Kabuto, or Jiriaya, or even Tobirama  lots of individuals sport the white hair, and Kurenai may have been a fast one.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 29, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Two more chapters and thos volume will be done. So I'm guessin next chap to deal with Asuma, and the next to deal with Kakuzu



If the volume is the standard 9 chapters, then it ended last chapter(according to Leafninja anyway).

SO this chapter should be the start of a new one.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Hopefully, I'm looking forward to what happens after this part.



next is edo kakuza.

then it's edo chyo

then it's edo kages.

then it's edo jinchuriki.

then it's edo itachi and nagato.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 29, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Next chap will be Asuma's final farewell.
> 
> Right before he dies, it will cut to Kurenai in the hospital giving birth.
> 
> Believe it.


Chiba telling it like it is


----------



## MS81 (Mar 29, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Next chap will be Asuma's final farewell.
> 
> Right before he dies, it will cut to Kurenai in the hospital giving birth.
> 
> Believe it.


I'm cool with this right here!!!


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the asuma thing to be over , so much more interesting fights going on....


----------



## Face (Mar 29, 2011)

It has felt kind of boring for a while now. Battles that we wanted to see in the war didn't turn out as great as some of us had imagined. I hope the Kage battles are more interesting.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> next is edo kakuza.
> 
> then it's edo Kimi
> 
> ...


Fixed, now that's the list I like.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 29, 2011)

here's hoping to see kakashi soon 

if not this chapter then the next


----------



## cloudsymph (Mar 29, 2011)

move on with the story, i couldn't give two flying fucks about the war.

it's like we have been presented with an amazing looking meal, but once we start eating we realise how shit it tastes.

of course i'm not saying any of the previous arcs were better than this current arc.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Fixed, now that's the list I like.



how about kimi + co?


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 29, 2011)

This war arc will probably end at chapter 600.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> next is edo kakuza.
> 
> then it's edo chyo
> 
> ...



Kakashi has to fight one of them 

let it be Itachi.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> how about kimi + co?


Fine, fair enough.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kakashi has to fight one of them
> 
> let it be Itachi.



too much troll 

he is better fighting the swordsmen


----------



## Turrin (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope we get to see Dan's Ghost Mode in this chapter.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate to be a downer here, but how good could Dan possibly be if he died in battle with a "ghost mode" ability? I'd imagine that it has something to do with intangibility, like ghosts, which just begs the question, how do you lose when you're invulnerable?  

If and when he battles, he'll end up going down quick...like, Hanzou quick...so I hope you guys wishing for him aren't too attached lol.  All that can be hoped for is that Tsunade gets distracted by Dan's appearance and as he makes a move, Shizune steps in and takes the hit and dies...again.  

Sorry to say it, but Edo's like Dan or the 7 Swordsman seem to be like fodder here.  They serve to show us the rookies getting serious or the jounins about to "go on a rampage"...which will occur entirely off-panel (I hate how negative I am about it, but I have a feeling that's how it'll play out for Kakashi lol)


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

After reading your few posts, this is what came to mind.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kakashi has to fight one of them
> 
> let it be Itachi.



itachi is to much for kakashi, itachi is sasuke opponent.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> itachi is to much for kakashi, itachi is sasuke opponent.


Sasuke is Tenten's opponent.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Mar 29, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> I hate to be a downer here, but how good could Dan possibly be if he died in battle with a "ghost mode" ability? I'd imagine that it has something to do with intangibility, like ghosts, which just begs the question, *how do you lose when you're invulnerable?  *



Ask Konan when she defeated Madara (of course not counting Madara's Izanagi)
Every ability has it's weakness...


----------



## Deadway (Mar 29, 2011)

Asuma gets hulk smashes by Choji.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2011)

Asumas' baby will be born with a goatee and Kurenai's eyes..

He'll be craving for a cig too.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess I will have to ask the obligatory "are we expecting spoilers soon?" question, simply because I'm a little confused about whether we are still expecting an issue this week.


----------



## Undead (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel like Asuma's credibility as a Jounin will fall on this forum if Chouji beats him.  I wish Kishi impressed people more with him before bringing him to this point.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> itachi is to much for kakashi, itachi is sasuke opponent.



You say this and then you say he is sasuke's?  At this point Itachi doesn't stand much of a much vs Sasuke.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I feel like Asuma's credibility as a Jounin will fall on this forum if Chouji beats him.  I wish Kishi impressed people more with him before bringing him to this point.



It wouldn't matter what Kishi does...I swear every character has gotten the same treatment on this forum.

The character is awesome and all that, people fap.

The character coughs funny once and then a whole bunch of bullcrap comes out of people's mouths.

The character blinks people start fap again.

Goes back and forth.

I feel so sorry for these fiction characters. 

People are never satisfied.


----------



## Penance (Mar 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I guess I will have to ask the obligatory "are we expecting spoilers soon?" question, simply because I'm a little confused about whether we are still expecting an issue this week.



If we don't get it by tonight, the chapter'll probably just come out by tomorrow...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> You say this and then you say he is sasuke's?  At this point Itachi doesn't stand much of a much vs Sasuke.


You act like Itachi would be raped, we both know that a man of his caliber would never be raped by someone like Sasuke.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> You act like Itachi would be raped, we both know that a man of his caliber would never be raped by someone like Sasuke.



Yes he would.

Or are you trying to tell me Itachi can beat Sasuke+Itachi is which what EMS is


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> If you don't care about her "low class summoning tech", why bother replying to his post in the first place?



I like how people put LMAO at the end of their post if they think their point is right.  I don't care about her low class summoning tech, I care about the fan she picked up which I replied to.  YOU MADE, me go way off topic from my original post...  

To clarify for you since you don't seem to remember history of a conversation.  I think the element fan will be good for 1010, she doesn't use many ninjutsu (besides low class weapon summoning) so she should be able to swing it twice IMO.  I think Kishi will let her do it that much to make her a bit stronger.  oh let me through an  at the end so it means my point is correct.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Yes he would.
> 
> Or are you trying to tell me Itachi can beat Sasuke+Itachi is which what EMS is


you misunderstand, I'm not saying he could beat him, Itachi is just more proficient in many areas in which Sasuke never will be, that's all.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 29, 2011)

How long until Madara persuades Sasuke to kill Kabuto? After all Kabuto did summon Itachi's body which is degrading.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 29, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> How long until Madara persuades Sasuke to kill Kabuto? After all Kabuto did summon Itachi's body which is degrading.



This is the worst Madara can do.

1) Madara wants to keep Sasuke away from Kabuto
2) In this case Kabuto summons 6th coffin which scared Madara I dont think Sasuke can handle it
3) He simply have Itachi reveal the truth and then he turns against Madara


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> 2) In this case Kabuto summons 6th coffin which scared Madara I dont think Sasuke can handle it
> 3) He simply have Itachi reveal the truth and then he turns against Madara



2. *You* don't think Sasuke can handle it. We have no indication of that whatsoever. We don't even know why it scared Madara. It could be something no directly related to strength.

3. How would Kabuto have Itachi reveal the truth?..When the edos are left with their personality..they only talk if they want to..and I don't recall an edo talking after the kunai tag that erases their personalities is fully active..did that ever happen?..or talking/revealing anything by being commanded to..did that ever happen?


----------



## gawsome (Mar 29, 2011)

God but I wish they'd skip back to Madara or Kabuto or Black Zetsu for a bit. Constant allied win win win win win win win is getting hella boring, though Kakashi rampage / Kage fight would also do nicely.

In seriousness:

Panel of zetsu / kakuzu kicking fodder ass.

Team 10 fight Asuma. Ino gets injured. Choji can finally fight. Asuma gets held while someone enters to do the sealing business. No new techs from Asuma. Maybe a new tech from shikamaru. 


Short clip of Mifune's team finishing up with Hanzo.


----------



## Undead (Mar 29, 2011)

gawsome said:


> No new techs from Asuma.


...Did you not read the end of the last chapter?


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 29, 2011)

We might get some Mizukage or Tsuchikage action. Because I still believe that the characters' appearance in the anime and manga still coincide


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll give it another 6 chapters before he get some story progress.


----------



## uchia2000 (Mar 30, 2011)

I predict Will of Fire/"I BELIBE IN U" speech coming up.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> What? A skeleton in a wheel chair? What is he gonna do? lol.
> 
> Sasuke would test his EMS since he needs someone useless like them to test it on.



he is not in a wheel chair
though i admit he he at the moment a skeleton
i really hope kishi wont screw him over again.
damn, i need to think positive


----------



## Evilene (Mar 30, 2011)

Nagato will stab folks with his bony body.


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

Evilene said:


> *Kimmimaro* will stab folks with his bony body.


Fixed?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 30, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Nagato will stab folks with his bony body.



That's Sandaime Rikudou Sennin Uzumaki Nagato to you.  Godly powers of the seven paths + mastery of all six chakra manipulations including the yin/yang and 5 elementals, and all the jutsus he's learned from Jiraiya's teachings till his death.  



Bild said:


> Fixed?



Hehe.  Same fix popped up into my head when i read that.

Anyways, I think we'll maybe see the conclusion of Ino/Shika/Cho's team battle against their Edo Tenseied Sensei Sarutobi Asuma.  

But I would be pleasantly surprised if he switched over to the Niidaime Tsuchikage MUU vs Gaara battle.


----------



## kevkashi (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> You can't accuse someone else of fanboyism when your name is Orochibuto.
> 
> Kabuto's edo tensei's are being beaten by rookies.
> 
> Madara turned Sasuke via mouth? What? The only lie Madara told Sasuke is about the Kyuubi's attack, that's it.



actually he is right. Resummon lets say Kakuzu, Nagato, Itachi, Kimmimaro, Kage's, Asuma and Jin. Sasuke has to defeat 5 Kages (2nd tsuchikage, 2nd mizukage, 4th raikage and 3rd mizukage who should also have a chakra shroud), 5 additional jins with chakra shroud, ms user, rinnegan user, 5 elements, tentacle rape and a rare kg. And if Kakashi aint done some of the 7 sotm as well as 2 more rare kg and the 6th coffin and that jutsu that makes Kabuto think he's invincible as well as Kabuto. Yeah we have had SOME rookies beat edo's but the edo's was out numbered not the other way around.

As for Madara lying we just don't know. What we do know is that he clearly lied to Sasuke already. He could be lying about a lot more. If he lied about 1 thing then his credibility is shot. Maybe Sasuke against 1 or 2 edo's but I just listed 15-17 edo's plus the mystical weapons Itachi possesses that one shotted Oro in his strongest form. 

*Sasori* was beaten by Kankuro but Omoi but the chakra strings which allowed for Kankuro to attach his strings. Sai knocked Diedara and Sasori off the clay bird allowing Kankuro to capture them. Omoi disabled Diedara's bomb. *Teamwork.*

*Ginkaku* beat by Darui after Atsui and his sister lost. As well as a little plot because Darui was sealed and the treasured weapons. *No rookies and indirect teamwork occured*

*Kinkaku* took Darui with Kitsuchi saving him Mabui sending the treasured pot and Ino-Shika-Chou. *Teamwork and not just rookies.*

*Hanzou* took himself, Mifune and Maki's brother and/or clansman. *No rookies and strange teamwork.*

Zabuza and Haku took Kakashi, Santa, Ensui and Maki. *No rookies and teamwork*

*Kakuzu, Dan, Gari, Pakun, Kimimaro, 7 sotm, Chiyo *are all up in the air as they either aren't sealed or we just don't know. But *none are facing rookies and all are outnumbered.*

*Asuma* is facing rookies who are (with the exception of Choji) is using *teamwork*.

There is a common theme here. 
1. Rookies took out none by themselves its been teamwork and they clearly out numbered the Edo's. 

Sasuke will not defeat all those edo's. Therefore I have to agree with Orochibuto this is clearly a case of fanboyism. With that said onto my prediction.

Enter: Kakashi's rampage


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2011)

uchia2000 said:


> I predict Will of Fire/"I BELIBE IN U" speech coming up.



does seem likely seeing how WOF started with asume's death.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 30, 2011)

Did Chouji just do what I think he did? If he did, then he better die this time.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh wow, Kurenai had the baby finally.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Dat Choji  Would be cool if Choji learned how to go in butterfly mode without the pills


----------



## Marsala (Mar 30, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Did Chouji just do what I think he did?


Looks like it.





> If he did, then he better die this time.



Hahaha, nope.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

BUTTERFLY CHOUJI & ASUMA JR.FTW !!!


----------



## auem (Mar 30, 2011)

so kurenei already had baby...:amazed
die choji die..(not that it gonna happen..)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 30, 2011)

Butterfly again.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

nice chouji in that mode


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2011)

Kurenai's baby?!


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to say, I really like the look in Chouji's eyes, almost reminds me of Naruto's "I'm getting serious" look.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

well this is just a part of the chapter so i hope for other characters to appear like the kages and their fight etc...


----------



## best Kage ever (Mar 30, 2011)

wow, Chouji goes Mothra again

Enter: Chouji's rampage


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah, Chouji mans up... thank goodness... 

I was worried that he'd pull a Sakura and quit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 30, 2011)

ah...i was so excited to see chouji go butterfly again...











not


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Choji stomps Asuma next chapter, where is your former member of the 12guardians now ?


----------



## Evilene (Mar 30, 2011)

Thoughts....

Chouji is serious now, he's in butterfly mode. 

Did Ino get injured?

So Kurenai finally did have her baby. He/She appears to be a month old.


----------



## BullMoose (Mar 30, 2011)

Awwww yeah. Butterfly Chouji FTW bitches.


----------



## Valtieri (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a relief to hear that Chouji will be impressing this chapter. I have been waiting for him to spread his wings again. Kurenais baby is cute, looks like a son, I think.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 30, 2011)

thin choji is back? wow shit just got real


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Did Ino get injured?



I hope she didnt! she also seems to escape asumas jutsu ,but when its exploding, i can only see chouji..
she also sits with her back in front of chouji but in an other picture she looks a bit collapsing ..:S
i hope shes not knocked out :S
heal yourself,girl!! >_>


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 30, 2011)

Valtieri said:


> It's a relief to hear that Chouji will be impressing this chapter. I have been waiting for him to spread his wings again. Kurenais baby is cute, looks like a son, I think.



She better have given birth to a son, if not the ghost of her dad would backhand her for not doing her duty as a woman.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> thin choji is back? wow shit just got real



*shit just got real*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love how Ino saved Chouji's ass.
Way to be awesome my girl.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope this time Chouji does it without popping those pills.


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

maybe that power he had 3 years ago was inside his body for the whole time,when chouji gets really emotional,the power starts flowing out.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 30, 2011)

Naiad said:


> I hope she didnt! she also seems to escape asumas jutsu ,but when its exploding, i can only see chouji..
> she also sits with her back in front of chouji but in an other picture she looks a bit collapsing ..:S
> i hope shes not knocked out :S
> heal yourself,girl!! >_>



Yeah, in the very last panel of her it looks as if she had collasped. I may be wrong though. Better wait for Ohana to pop up to give us the run down.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think Ino takes control of Chouji's body for awhile. Which would explain that black space they're in and why Ino looks dazed in the page.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2011)

- Butterfly Choji
- Kurenai's baby (boy?)
- Asuma's fuuton jutsu

The chapter is already win.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 30, 2011)

Kurenai's baby kind of looks like baby Sasuke.


----------



## jso (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, do we know if Ohana's okay? It's been a week off and I cant remember if someone else gave us our spoilers before that lol. We need a confirmation fingernail shot haha! I wanted Kurenai to have a girl tbh. I hope this chapter isnt all Team 10 :/


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

I can already tell that Kid will be wrecking shit when he grows up


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 30, 2011)

kevkashi said:


> You can't accuse someone else of fanboyism when your name is Orochibuto.
> 
> Kabuto's edo tensei's are being beaten by rookies.
> 
> Madara turned Sasuke via mouth? What? The only lie Madara told Sasuke is about the Kyuubi's attack, that's it.



1) What does a username has to do with fanboyism? 

2) They were all beaten in teams, by armies and all of them have been the weakest ones. Sasuke would have to fight 17 warriors at the same time 2 of them beign Itachi and Nagato one a large group of Kages, a large group of Jinchuurikis and the 6th coffin plus Kabuto himself who will use also the "invincible" jutsu. Sorry if you think Sasuke would solo Kabuto at his prime (with all his edos) then the definition of fanboy is fitting on you. It is doubtful that even Madara at his current state could defeat prime Kabuto (with all the edos he ever had for the war) plus himself, let alone Sasuke.

3) Yes he convincied it out of mouth, by words and lying. If Itachi bust the Uchiha slaughter lie Madara's credibility will go down, I am pretty sure words comming from Itachi's mouth will have 10 times more value than words comming from Madara's mouth and he can very well convince him to betray him, considering Sasuke doesnt like Madara while Kabuto..... well he simply doesnt give a shit about him.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

@jso ohana has already posted today


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

kevkashi said:


> Enter: Kakashi's rampage



This is all I want. This and some Kakuzu action, come to think of it.


----------



## Trent (Mar 30, 2011)

Oooh the return of Butterfly Chouji? Badass!

Hopefully he dies afterwards like he's supposed to.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn that double page is insane... looks much better then Part 1 buttferfly Chouji for some reason.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 30, 2011)

Nothing unexpected but chapter still seems promising.


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> Oooh the return of Butterfly Chouji? Badass!
> 
> Hopefully he dies afterwards like he's supposed to.



This is the only acceptable outcome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 30, 2011)

the biggest revelation in this chapter was kurenai's baby, the future jinchuuriki of madara and final villain


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 30, 2011)

wasn't 'butterfly' a high risk/nearly suicide tech though?

Edit - it's been answered.


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> wasn't 'butterfly' a high risk/nearly suicide tech though?


_
The massive amount of chakra concentrated is enough to change the user's body structure, and the user will die unless given medical attention as described in the Nara clan's medicine book soon after. _


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

I predict some panels of kakuzu.

I predict zetsu attacking the daimyo's


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Agony said:


> I predict some panels of kakuzu.



God I hope so!


----------



## Trent (Mar 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> _
> The massive amount of chakra concentrated is enough to change the user's body structure, and *the user will die unless given medical attention *as described in the Nara clan's medicine book soon after. _



_Damn it!_ This means Chouji has an easy way out of it _again _since Ino can give him basic healing afterwards... 

*Y U NO DIE, FATTY???* 



Orochibuto said:


> They were all beaten in teams, by armies and all of them have been the weakest ones. *Sasuke would have to fight 17 warriors at the same time 2 of them beign Itachi and Nagato one a large group of Kages, a large group of Jinchuurikis and the 6th coffin plus* Kabuto himself who will use also the "invincible" jutsu. Sorry if you think Sasuke would solo Kabuto at his prime (with all his edos) then the definition of fanboy is fitting on you. It is doubtful that even Madara at his current state could defeat prime Kabuto (with all the edos he ever had for the war) plus himself, let alone Sasuke..



Sure, it's very unlikely Sasuke could take on all the strong Edo Zombies + Kabuto simultaneously but actually he probably wouldn't have to.

As it was mentioned some chapters ago, the plan to end Edo Tensei and have all the sealed zombies disappear is to put Kabuto under a genjutsu to have him unsummon them.

And there's no way in hell Kabuto could tank an MS/EMS genjutsu from Sasuke making him do so. 



Agony said:


> I predict zetsu attacking the daimyo's



Yes please.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

ohana will post the spoilers soon.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> Damn it! This means the fattie has an easy way out of it again since Ino can give him basic healing afterwards...
> 
> *Y U NO DIE FATTY???*
> 
> ...



Kabuto isnt even worried about facing the EMS,he is more worried about Madara and his Rinnegan. Plus he seems to know something Madara doesent and has a jutsu he thinks he can deal with a Rinnegan user who has Uchiha and Senju blood inside of him,a jutsu even more haxed then Edo Tensei.
Then there is the 6th mystery coffin which made Madara shit bricks, i can asure you that if Sasuke fights Kabuto he will loose badly. Kabuto is destined to fight Naruto since Naruto is Kabuto's desired opponent, even the DB confirms it. Kabuto said he wants to fight Naruto after Sasuke.
I dont see how EMS alone wil help Sasuke in any way to deal with Kabuto.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

*picks her jaw off the floor* OH MASASHI KISHIMOTO NO.

Unless the rookies still have plot shield and/or Chouji didn't take the pill, and this is some kind of variation. He doesn't look as emaciated as he did in Part 1, which surprises me, although it's hard to tell under all that armour and whatnot. At least Kishi didn't resort to killing Chouza to make Chouji pay attention. Yet.

Also, Ino is made of win, and I always thought Kurenai's kid would be a boy.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino showing speed feat!Grabbing fat ass choji who weighs 500 pounds while dodging a powerful wind attack, that shit is fucking Itachi level!
Then taking matters into her own and possessing the fatass to crush Asuma, Thats fucking Nagato Level!

That Ino is a fine bitch!


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Ugh, why did they even bother stating the lethal nature of the butterfly technique? It's pretty obvious Chouji will survive it *again*. And I will be angry *again*.



Vegeta's Urine said:


> Ino is fucking Itachi level!



Canon.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> _Damn it!_ This means Chouji has an easy way out of it _again _since Ino can give him basic healing afterwards...
> 
> *Y U NO DIE, FATTY???*



That was three years ago. Chouji has grown stronger he should be better able to withstand the side effects. Besides we don't even know whether Chouji needs the pills to sprout his wings. I think he can do it without them.


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2011)

Preemptive:

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_
*Enter:* _Sarutobi!_


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

If Ino heals Chouji, I'll be over the fucking moon.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

I LOVE INO!!!!! OMG!!!! Kishi's art has indeed improved!!!!!!! SO excited even though what's been predicted over the past two weeks seem to be pretty accurate and expected!!! OMG~~~~
 INO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now all those haters who say she's not supposed to be so fast and agile in the Storm games can shut up! LOL


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> If Ino heals Chouji, I'll be over the fucking moon.



I like you as a poster, but I have to state the opposite of what you have said here.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

You wouldn't like me, I'm a Chouji fangirl. I run his FC.

I want Ino to succeed as a medic because I'm so sick of her lagging behind everyone else. She got trolled majorly in the Pein arc and just spent it running after her dad, and the one time she did try to heal someone, it was Asuma and we know how that turned out.

I am biased though cos I like her.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> _Damn it!_ This means Chouji has an easy way out of it _again _since Ino can give him basic healing afterwards...
> 
> *Y U NO DIE, FATTY???*
> 
> ...



Sasuke doesnt know the way to have Kabuto unsummon the edos, possibly not even Madara as Kabuto most likely bullshited him with the steps he gave to him.

Also to stand a chance to win, he would have to end the fight literally 5 seconds after it starts, after that it is him and like 30 edos against him and Kabuto would most likely just hold guard against genjutsu while the edos do the job.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

ino proves to be quite usefull in this arc.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino saves everyone's ass,thats funny xD
first shikamaru ,with stopping Kingakus attack with shintenshin,now Chouji with amazing speed feat..
without her,both would probaply dead


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

^ About time, too.

What's going on in that panel where Asuma is breathing ash? There seems to be a giant Akimichi in front of him, but I'm not sure which one, I think it's Chouza?


----------



## Phemt (Mar 30, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Kabuto isnt even worried about facing the EMS,he is more worried about Madara and his Rinnegan. Plus he seems to know something Madara doesent and has a jutsu he thinks he can deal with a Rinnegan user who has Uchiha and Senju blood inside of him,a jutsu even more haxed then Edo Tensei.
> Then there is the 6th mystery coffin which made Madara shit bricks, i can asure you that if Sasuke fights Kabuto he will loose badly. Kabuto is destined to fight Naruto since Naruto is Kabuto's desired opponent, even the DB confirms it. Kabuto said he wants to fight Naruto after Sasuke.
> I dont see how EMS alone wil help Sasuke in any way to deal with Kabuto.



Kabuto can't be worried about facing the EMS when he doesn't even know what it is.  He doesn't have the slightest clue about Sasuke post-Orochimaru.

Orochimaru also thought he had a jutsu that could deal with the sharingan, ahem. Kabuto is nothing more than a copy of the original, a bad one at that.

There'd be no need for EMS if they were to fight. Sasuke knows Kabuto/Orochimaru better than anyone.


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Naiad said:


> Ino saves everyone's ass,thats funny xD
> first shikamaru ,with stopping Kingakus attack with shintenshin,now Chouji with amazing speed feat..
> without her,both would probaply dead



I'm glad Ino's finally getting a time to shine.

And further rub salt in Sakura's wounds.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino Yamanaka for the World Heavyweight Championship


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

chouji uses his butterfly tech nice he will probably take out asuma. wonder if ino took over asuma body


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Kabuto can't be worried about facing the EMS when he doesn't even know what it is.  He doesn't have the slightest clue about Sasuke post-Orochimaru.
> 
> Orochimaru also thought he had a jutsu that could deal with the sharingan, ahem. Kabuto is nothing more than a copy of the original, a bad one at that.
> 
> There'd be no need for EMS if they were to fight. Sasuke knows Kabuto/Orochimaru better than anyone.



Kabuto has done more research then Orochimaru, we have no indication that Oro even knew of the Rinnegan. Kabuto was only worried to fight the Rinnegan,no EMS or sharingan mentioned, he even has a secret jutsu that is more haxed then Edo Tensei. If Kabuto has a way to neutralize the Senju power then i dont doubt he has a way how to neutralize the Uchihas powers. 
The key to defeating Kabuto will be something other then Uchiha and Senju related .


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

HInch said:


> I'm glad Ino's finally getting a time to shine.
> 
> And further rub salt in Sakura's wounds.


Why would Sakura be upset if Ino did something cool? Wouldn't she be happy for her friend?


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 30, 2011)

Why is everyone automatically assuming Choji's butterfly power up is the same as the one from part one? The only thing similar is the wings, he doesn't look like he used up all of his stored fat/energy this time.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess it's safe to say that this whole chapter, as expected, is based on Team 10? If not perhaps more scans of other characters could be shown


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> *picks her jaw off the floor* OH MASASHI KISHIMOTO NO.
> 
> Unless the rookies still have plot shield and/or Chouji didn't take the pill, and this is some kind of variation. He doesn't look as emaciated as he did in Part 1, which surprises me, although it's hard to tell under all that armour and whatnot. At least Kishi didn't resort to killing Chouza to make Chouji pay attention. Yet.
> 
> *Also, Ino is made of win, and I always thought Kurenai's kid would be a boy*.



kishi had already sain in a past interview he was thinking of making asuma kid a girl


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Butterfly mode is awesome  I wonder how Butterfly mode would stuck up to basic Jinchuuriki mode like KN0,KN1,Rari Atto.....etc


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Why would Sakura be upset if Ino did something cool? Wouldn't she be happy for her friend?



From a reader's perspective, rather than Sakura's. Even her 'rival' is made to look better.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Kabuto can't be worried about facing the EMS when he doesn't even know what it is.  He doesn't have the slightest clue about Sasuke post-Orochimaru.



Kabuto knows everything about everyone besides Sascake?:rofl He even has some deep dark secret on Tobi but doesn't know about EMS and crap?He wouldn't come prepared to deal with those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?Yeah sure :rofl



> Orochimaru also thought he had a jutsu that could deal with the sharingan, ahem. Kabuto is nothing more than a copy of the original, a bad one at that.



Actually no.Oro never said such a thing.He even admitted that is impossible to defeat Itachi so he focused on someone way weaker than Itachi with much weaker shenanigan (Sascake)

Kabuto on the other hand goes after the bigger fish.And just because Oro was so weak against Itachi's genjutsu (*which btw is way stronger than Sascake's as stated in the manga*) doesn't mean Kabuto is as well.And he obviously came prepared for it considering he was only worried about the rinnegan.



> There'd be no need for EMS if they were to fight. Sasuke knows Kabuto/Orochimaru better than anyone.



Sascake knows about Kabuto's "that jutsu"? Sascake knows every ability of every Edo zombie Kabuto has?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

So, Kurenai's baby was born off-panel and he's introduced IN A FLASHBACK PANEL?!?

One of the most anticipated scenes, defunct this way


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> _*YOU*_ think he's prepared, doesn't mean he actually is.
> 
> All of what you're saying is based on conjecture. He has yet to demonstrate any of that, let alone succeed.



He is fighting all the world at the same time, he has demosntrated admirably by only that alone and he has a jutsu stronger than the one that is allowing him to fight the world.

Again how is Sasuke going to fight all the kages, all the jinchuuriki, Itachi and Nagato at the same time plus 6th coffin?


----------



## Ms Freaky (Mar 30, 2011)

Kabuto would kill Sasuke....


On another note, Chouji is going to shine again!!!


----------



## azurelegance (Mar 30, 2011)

freaking awesome ino is awesome. Can't believe a kunoichi actually saved a guy. (and if you include Tenten's appearances lately..) Kishimoto, is this a service?


I can't believe Asuma's son is debuted this way O_o.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Why is everyone automatically assuming Choji's butterfly power up is the same as the one from part one? The only thing similar is the wings, he doesn't look like he used up all of his stored fat/energy this time.



Because Chouza & Shikamaru looked like they shit their pants. If they're worried about Chouji using that technique, it must come with some serious consequences.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> _*YOU*_ think he's prepared, doesn't mean he actually is.
> 
> All of what you're saying is based on conjecture. He has yet to demonstrate any of that, let alone succeed.




You only think he is not prepared doesn't mean he is not 

2

"I will be in trouble if i have to fight against *the rinnegan* here"


Kabuto is only scared of the rinnegan and doesn't even mention the shenanigan..

Obviously he is prepared otherwise he would be scared of the shenanigan as well..



~snip~


----------



## Phemt (Mar 30, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> He is fighting all the world at the same time, he has demosntrated admirably by only that alone



Fighting all the world! 

Get back to me when Kabuto lands on the battlefield himself to fight someone worthy enough.



			
				Orochibuto said:
			
		

> and he has a jutsu stronger than the one that is allowing him to fight the world.



Conjecture.



			
				Orochibuto said:
			
		

> Again how is Sasuke going to fight all the kages, all the jinchuuriki, Itachi and Nagato at the same time plus 6th coffin?



What makes you think Sasuke would fight them instead of aiming for Kabuto in the 1st place?

Genjutsu's, Kirin's, Susanoo's arrows, full Susanoo, EMS powers, plenty of ways to obliterate them.

The Edo's are weak enough to handle, we've seen it already, fodders are keeping up with Kakuzu, Hanzou the "legend" was dealth with by a samurai, there could be be 100 of them, it wouldn't matter, and that scenario will never happen.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

lalalagirl55 said:


> I can't believe Asuma's son is debuted this way O_o.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino saving somebody, Chouji finally getting his shit together and Kurenai's baby? 

I like this.


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

Stop bitching about Kabuto and Sasuke please. They're (probably) not even in the chapter.



FearTear said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this



Yeah caught me by surprise as well


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Fighting all the world!
> 
> Get back to me when Kabuto lands on the battlefield himself to fight someone worthy enough.



Yes he is fighting the whole world alone, edo tenseis are part of his power and his power, like it or not and he is actively controlling and using the technique, so yes Kabuto is fighting the entire alliance by himself




Sutol said:


> Conjecture.



So then Kabuto holding a technique on higher regard than edo tensei is conjeture? So Kabuto himself doesnt know the power of his techniques?



Sutol said:


> What makes you think Sasuke would fight them instead of aiming for Kabuto in the 1st place?
> 
> Genjutsu's, Kirin's, Susanoo's arrows, full Susanoo, EMS powers, plenty of ways to obliterate them.
> 
> The Edo's are weak enough to handle, we've seen it already, fodders are keeping up with Kakuzu, Hanzou the "legend" was dealth with by a samurai, there could be be 100 of them, it wouldn't matter, and that scenario will never happen.



So basically you are saying that Sasuke to beat Naruto would have to be backstabbing basically and at his weakest right? (no edo tensei) Ok I can agree with you with that.

However if you want to argue that Sasuke at his strongest would be able to defeat Kabuto at his strongest (with all his edo tenseis) you are going to have a hard time convincing me or anyone.
~snip~


----------



## Kirath (Mar 30, 2011)

Choji going all out to be useless for the rest of the war... And we already know how effective brute strength is against Edo zombies. oO


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 30, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Butterfly mode is awesome  I wonder how Butterfly mode would stuck up to basic Jinchuuriki mode like KN0,KN1,Rari Atto.....etc



Probably not very well all the Jinchuruki forms are extremely strong  Butterfly mode simply can't compete not even with KN0 in terms of power and we seen how monsterous the higher tailed forms are



Kirath said:


> Choji going all out to be useless for the rest of the war... And we already know how effective brute strength is against Edo zombies. oO



That seems to be Choji in character he has always been on the useless side


----------



## Trent (Mar 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So, Kurenai's baby was born off-panel and he's introduced IN A FLASHBACK PANEL?!?
> 
> *One of the most anticipated scenes*, defunct this way



There was people anticipating _this_? 

I was not aware of that. 

Anyway, I hope we'll get a couple of pages on something else than Ino-Shika-Chou.

Seeing what Zetsu (or even better _Madara_) is up to would be great.

One focus only chapter aren't great, especially when you have so many interesting things happening at the same time.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought Kishimoto had forgotten about her.

Still pissed that Team 8 probably won't have any scenes with their bloody sensei and her baby, but INO is being awesome this chapter.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 30, 2011)

~snip~



> What makes you think Sasuke would fight them instead of aiming for Kabuto in the 1st place?



Good for him.The Edos will be aiming for Sascake during this time though so 



> Genjutsu's, Kirin's, Susanoo's arrows, full Susanoo, EMS powers, *plenty of ways to obliterate them.*




Too fucking bad they will just regenerate   And Sascake won't have the time to seal even one


----------



## Lovely (Mar 30, 2011)

Her baby is adorable. 

I actually saw this coming with Chouji. I am glad.


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> There was people anticipating _this_?
> 
> I was not aware of that.



Well it wasn't exactly one of the things i was most looking forward too but something i wanted to see nevertheless.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 30, 2011)

so...butterfly mode without the pill. cool.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 30, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Yes yes. You have obvious problems of comprehension.
> 
> I'll see you when Kabuto dies, be sure to be here so I can laugh at you, haha.



Where did I ever said Kabuto wont die? I am well aware he has high chances of dying. Neither I debate the fact that Madara could kill him. Sasuke doing it is what I disagree and wont happen.

Further is the fact I debate that you that you apparently say that it is prime prime Kabuto which is going to be defated isnt the same as Kabuto at the end of the war with no edo tensie left.

Sure going by "just die" well Pain died too, Naruto killed him it is still clear Pain was vastly superior to Naruto. When Madara or Naruto kill Kabuto we will have to wait who will they defeat, a totally fullpowered Kabuto or a Kabuto that will have no edo tensei left.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

@narutotantaratard
Just put him on your ignore list like many of us and have done with him.

looking closely on the last page it seems Ino is looking kinda out of sorts. Did she use Shitenshin this chapter for some reason?


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

Kishimoto actually remembers Kurenai exists, for once.

Apparently Ino headfucks Chouji?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> There was people anticipating _this_?
> 
> I was not aware of that.



Well, the baby is the first of the next generation after all, and after all those speaking about the will of fire, I expected him to be introduced in a more punchy way...


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 30, 2011)

Cute baby pek


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 30, 2011)

narutotantaratard said:


> Too fucking bad they will just regenerate   And Sascake won't have the time to seal even one


 one swing with Totsuka sword is enough for edo fodders...


----------



## vagnard (Mar 30, 2011)

So no more bishounen mode for Chouji?. Even with the wings?


----------



## Trent (Mar 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Well, the baby is the first of the next generation after all, and after all those speaking about *the will of fire,* I expected him to be *introduced in a more punchy way*...



This made me picture the baby punching his way out of Kurenai, already in ninja gear yelling with fire in his eyes "POINT ME TO THE WAR FRONT!!! FOR KONOHAAAAAAA!" and running to battle.





Kankurette said:


> What, Kurenai was going to fire him out of her minge like a cannonball?



Birth, ninja style. 

It could indeed a way to get him closer to the battlefield quicker.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

What, Kurenai was going to fire him out of her minge like a cannonball?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 30, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> one swing with Totsuka sword is enough for edo fodders...



Doubt it.. But either way Itachi (you know the one who is under Kabuto's control ) is the only one who possess the Totsuka sword.


----------



## Sollet (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess I am the only that finds these spoilers predictible aka boring as hell.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 30, 2011)

This is gonna be a loooooooong war...

Hope the chapter has more...


----------



## Naruko (Mar 30, 2011)

Sollet said:


> I guess I am the only that finds these spoilers predictible aka boring as hell.



Didn't predict Chouji or Kurenai showing what they did, at *all*, so can only say I was pleasantly surprised, sorry you were not.

PS - folks, in general, stay on topic and stay civil. If someone acts up, report it but don't respond in kind or taunt. Thanks and let's look forward to the new chapter. Simply happy one is coming out at all, considering the state of their world over there.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm actually really happy to see Chouji getting his shit together. 

I wish Kurenai would have more bonding with Hinata though.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> There was people anticipating _this_?
> 
> I was not aware of that.


You didn't know?

Who cares about EMS Sasuke, Naruto's That jutsu and the war as a whole they all don't matter compared to the birth of an unimportant side characters Brat


----------



## Cobblepot (Mar 30, 2011)

Kishimoto is incredible! 

Nobody noticed this?

In this war, Sakura et Samui are wearing a skirt = Sakura is useless and Samui is a woman in distress

Ino is wearing pants = she's more effective than usual

Oh, Kishi...


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

How is Sakura useless? She's healing people. Isn't that, you know, her job? Or are characters only useful when they're smashing shit up? 

Also, Chouji. Fucking hell.


----------



## Cobblepot (Mar 30, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> How is Sakura useless? She's healing people. Isn't that, you know, her job? Or are characters only useful when they're smashing shit up?



She's healing people? Show me the panel please

Anyway you confirm my argument in summarizing Sakura at his role of nurse

Sorry guy but Sakura is clearly useless *for now*


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 30, 2011)

Choji went SSJ


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 30, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> She's healing people? Show me the panel please


2


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2011)

medical nins are never useless! 
they heal the ppl and make them ready to fight again!
they keep injured ppl alive,how can this called useless?!

medic nins are so underestimated in terms of usefulness!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't see the pics?


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 30, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pics?


No you aren't :V


----------



## k2nice (Mar 30, 2011)

YOU NOT ALONE


----------



## Godammit (Mar 30, 2011)

Sigh, I'll register and post the pics


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll most likely have an orgasm after reading this week's chapter


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

i just hope ohana will post soon the spoiler summery.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 30, 2011)

About fucking time Chouji got his shit together.

The only thing i'm worried is that the other characters who need development won't get even half the time team 10 got.

Ino apparently had a sex-change surgery.







^pics.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> I'm actually really happy to see Chouji getting his shit together.
> 
> I wish Kurenai would have more bonding with Hinata though.



Finally 

I wish Kurenai had more bonding with her team :/


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> I'll most likely have an orgasm after reading this week's chapter



I seriously think you will.

Hopefully in a few weeks it will be my turn


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorin said:


> About fucking time Chouji got his shit together.
> 
> The only thing i'm worried is that the other characters who need development won't get even half the time team 10 got.
> 
> ...




CHOJI LOOKS SERIOUS


----------



## S (Mar 30, 2011)

^I hope so, I can't wait to see Ten Ten soloing Kakuzu


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeez, why'd shika have to be on such a boring as hell team.. All this exposure for team 10 is cause of him..  I hope kishi is done with them for a while after this.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh shit...Asuma's kid was born. So about 9 months passed since we learned of Kurenai being pregnant. Which means Hidan can go 9 months without killing and still keep his immorality...Jashin must really not care for sacrifices... 

I can't wait for the numerous of threads saying "Choji is awesome" especially last chapter with all the hate. NF at it's "finest".

I though Chouza was busy with Dan though...hopefully we get to see an update on that at less.

I wonder what else will happen in this chapter. Looks good to me so far.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji's finally started to get his awesome back.

On another note, the panel with his butterfly makes it look like he farted it out (when you see his posture)


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji's gar moment is cancelled out by his faggotry for the past 2 chapters. I'm still not impressed.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 30, 2011)

Images back up.


----------



## Trent (Mar 30, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Oh shit...Asuma's kid was born.* So about 9 months passed since we learned of Kurenai being pregnant.* Which means Hidan can go 9 months without killing and still keep his immorality...Jashin must really not care for sacrifices...



If I remember well, Kurenai looked quite heavily pregnant already when Naruto found out so it could be like 3 (up to 6) months.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I can't wait for the numerous of threads saying "Choji is awesome" especially last chapter with all the hate. NF at it's "finest".



He will be awesome only he dies like a man for using his forbidden jutsu (like he should have in part 1). 

Unfortunately, Ino can probably heal him anyway. 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I though Chouza was busy with Dan though...hopefully we get to see an update on that at less.



I can't say I care about Dan, except maybe to see a page of his ghost jutsu.

Also, isn't he supposed to be the perfect "emotional trauma opponent" for Tsunade? 

Because so far there hasn't been any indication that she would show up on the battlefield...



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wonder what else will happen in this chapter. Looks good to me so far.



I wanna see some Zetsu action. Or Kimimaro slaughtering samurais.


----------



## NSAMA (Mar 30, 2011)

boring chapter..well i think the next battle will be gaara vs some kage or nagato and itachi vs I dont care the oponent ...that would be nice!


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> He will be awesome only he dies like a man for using his forbidden jutsu (like he should have in part 1).
> 
> Unfortunately, Ino can probably heal him anyway.



Why Chouji's death is the only way for him to earn respect?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Oh shit...Asuma's kid was born. So about 9 months passed since we learned of Kurenai being pregnant. Which means Hidan can go 9 months without killing and still keep his immorality...Jashin must really not care for sacrifices...



That would presuppose that Kurenai had only just gotten pregnant back then. It's more likely that she was already a couple of months along since her babybump grew rapidly afterwards and since she had apparently already retired from active duty.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> [...]sounds like Chouji went butterfly without the pills.[...]
> 
> Asuma : *Yes, chouji ! I like your face, now.*



 

Funniest line I've read in a while.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 30, 2011)

Sollet said:


> I guess I am the only that finds these spoilers predictible aka boring as hell.



In fact I'm surprised Kishimoto remembered Chouji's other abilities besides Meat Tank


----------



## S (Mar 30, 2011)

I like Chouji but he is still a *****. I think Ino just took control over Chouji?


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2011)

That final picture where Chouji's transformation, is Ino horny or something? What's up with her face?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like Kurenai's and Asuma's child was born at last. How sweet!



Sorin said:


> The only thing i'm worried is that the other characters who need development won't get even half the time team 10 got.



I'm worried about that, too. Particularly for Team 8 because, out of all the rookie teams, they get the least panel time.



> Ino apparently had a sex-change surgery.



No, that's not it. Ino's doing well because she's wearing pants, like a real ninja should. Note how Sakura and Samui both wore skirts, and both were damsels in distress.

Skirts: Shit

Pants: Awesome


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> Kishimoto is incredible!
> 
> Nobody noticed this?
> 
> ...



Karui is going to sh!t on your logic. 

And Temari already proved that kunoichi in skirts can mean business too.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

The chapter's not even out yet and people are saying it's boring already


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> The chapter's not even out yet and people are saying it's boring already



True, it's just little people have high hopes for a Team 10 centric chapter. Don't get me wrong, it will mostly likely prove to be a decent read from a story telling standpoint, but exciting?

Naw, probably not.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> That final picture where Chouji's transformation, is Ino horny or something? What's up with her face?



She got injured by Asuma's tech.


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> She got injured by Asuma's tech.



Damn, that sucks.

Oh well, I'm proud of Ino, she did fairly well in the battle beforehand, at the very least.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> She's healing people? Show me the panel please


----------



## Trent (Mar 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Why Chouji's death is the only way for him to earn respect?



Why because it's the only way a fatty can earn respect and compensate for being such a load on the world's food ressources? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Joke aside, because:

1/ it would _*finally *_be a named proper casualty for the good guy's side, instantly raising the quality of this war by introducing an actual element of "_anyone can die_" and _slightly _changing the current momentum that shows the Alliance taking out zombie over zombie on all the fronts of the battle.

2/ it would _*finally *_be an example of Kabuto's decision of raising zombies of loved ones *paying off *by pushing Chouji to lose it and giving his life away,

3/ because I always disliked that he survived the 1st Butterfly mode in Part 1


----------



## Sorin (Mar 30, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Looks like Kurenai's and Asuma's child was born at last. How sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried about that, too. Particularly for Team 8 because, out of all the rookie teams, they get the least panel time.



Agreed.They got the short end of the stick among the rookies in terms of development.

Shino needs fights and panels badly.



> No, that's not it. Ino's doing well because she's wearing pants, like a real ninja should. Note how Sakura and Samui both wore skirts, and both were damsels in distress.
> 
> Skirts: Shit
> 
> Pants: Awesome






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji already had a "death" scene. I doubt he'll get another one.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm worried about that, too. Particularly for Team 8 because, out of all the rookie teams, they get the least panel time.



Damn you, Kishi. Damn you to Hell.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Trent said:


> Why because it's the only way a fatty can earn respect and compensate for being such a load on the world's food ressources?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



With all due respect, sir, I still find it more likely that Chouza will die, what with Kishi's "next generation" theme and all.

However, I will admit that I'll be surprised if Kishi does muster up the balls to kill off Choji.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> She got injured by Asuma's tech.


Maybe,but thats not for sure,its possible ino took control of choujis mind,see the picture with the black background where ino sits in front of chouji and talks to him!
maybe she was just awakened in her own body after releasing her jutsu


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

kishi won't kill off chouji none of the rookies will die in the war the only possibly casualties will be the older people parents of the rookies. cause he did not use the pills i doubt he will have any side effects.


----------



## Cobblepot (Mar 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Karui is going to sh!t on your logic.
> 
> And Temari already proved that kunoichi in skirts can mean business too.



Killing fodder Zetsu's clones is considerable?

O.K, if you want, man


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, Ino looks stoned in that last pic.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Lol, Ino looks stoned in that last pic.



She may have been using Shitenshin


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> She may have been using Shitenshin



I know that. I was just joking.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

i think ohana is asking somthing a name of somthing before she'll start posting the script.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Damn, that sucks.
> 
> Oh well, I'm proud of Ino, she did fairly well in the battle beforehand, at the very least.





Naiad said:


> Maybe,but thats not for sure,its possible ino took control of choujis mind,see the picture with the black background where ino sits in front of chouji and talks to him!
> maybe she was just awakened in her own body after releasing her jutsu



I'm just guessing since we see her "spear" Chouji out of the way of the tech, we see an explosion (not sure if spoiler pics are consec pages), and then we see her dazed...

Obviously something pushed Chouji to go "Butterfly"...Ino getting jacked up by ET Asuma could have triggered it.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i think ohana is asking somthing a name of somthing before she'll start posting the script.



She's asking about Asuma's chakra knife/dagger, the one Shikamaru took for his own. So I guess it's making a comeback in this chapter


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Fucking Chouji thinks he's a transcendental being.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 30, 2011)

This is so fucking gay. Is this manga written for 10 year olds? Butterfly wings, really?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> This is so fucking gay. Is this manga written for 10 year olds? Butterfly wings, really?



Why are you bitching about this? His name is butterfly so he gets butterfly wings.

Just like Orochimaru's chakra took the shape of a snake and Kisame had his sharks. It's simple imagery.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 30, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> This is so fucking gay. Is this manga written for 10 year olds? Butterfly wings, really?



Thats the demographic Shounen tends to be aimed at so it seems to fit in well


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

This technique is from way back and people are bitching because he is using it? lol


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> This is so fucking gay. Is this manga written for 10 year olds? Butterfly wings, really?



You hate Chouji whatever he does, don't you?


*Spoiler*: __ 



However, if those wings were pink I could agree with you though


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> This technique is from way back and people are bitching because he is using it? lol



Well, that's the NF demographic for you.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Why are you bitching about this? His name is butterfly so he gets butterfly wings.
> 
> Just like Orochimaru's chakra took the shape of a snake and Kisame had his sharks. It's simple imagery.



The problem is, butterfly is not considered "badass" compared to snakes or sharks.

Unless that butterfly is Bart Simpson


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 30, 2011)

It's not the technique, it's the tired theme/motif/character. We all know Chouji's an absolute pussy turned "hero". It's already happened, this isn't development-this is a rehash.

General predictions 2 weeks ago: "_Fuck Choiji is *still* a pussy! He'll turn it around next chapter and NF will praise him_"


Outcome: meets expectation.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> The problem is, butterfly is not considered "badass" compared to snakes or sharks.
> 
> Unless that butterfly is Bart Simpson



Must be a ten year old who thinks of an animal in terms of "badassery" 

Also anyone who dares to look down on butterflies must not have heard of the Might Monarch


----------



## Turrin (Mar 30, 2011)

I think people are bored with this chapter, because Team 10 already got more focus than any other rookie team in Part 2 during the immortals arc, than they got more focus during the Pain Arc than any other team, than they got more focus during the war defeating Kinkaku than any other team, and now Kishi is spending another couple of chapters giving them a fight against Asuma, who really isn't that interesting of an Edo Tensei for most since we already saw him fight and we already know that overall he is a weaker shinobi than Hidan. 

So hopes are not high for these chapters since, most people would rather see Shinobi who haven't fought before in Part 2. I.E. lets see other Rookies that haven't fought in Part 2 fight or lets see other Tensei we haven't seen fight go up against Team 10. 

Maybe Kishi will prove us wrong and it will be an awesome chapter, but so far there are dozens of other battles I'd rather see in this war than this one.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 30, 2011)

People needs to stop bitching about every little things. That form was introduce since part 1.

People bitch about the rookies not having enough screen time, now there getting that time, bitching is still going on.

Now there bitching about people not dying, and that's not a real war. Guess what, in the HST Kishi has kill more main character than both Oda, and Kubo put together.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> This is so fucking gay. Is this manga written for 10 year olds? Butterfly wings, really?


You've only just realised Naruto is for kids?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2011)

Post-skip Butterfly Chouji, FUCK YEAH!

And without the pills? Okay, interesting development. Let's see how powerful it is.



HawkMan said:


> Fucking Chouji thinks he's a transcendental being.



Chouji>Aizen.



Divinstrosity said:


> If I don't get to see Itachi soon...
> 
> ...terrible things will occur.



Same here. This is taking too fucking long. At least show us something brief about him, Kishi.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 30, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Chouji already had a "death" scene. I doubt he'll get another one.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you, Kishi. Damn you to Hell.


Hinata's probably going to end up fighting her uncle, if it's any consolation.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Hinata's probably going to end up fighting her uncle, if it's any consolation.



Neji and Hinata together perhaps, but not just her.


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2011)

Kurenai gave birth! Is that a boy?


----------



## Topher (Mar 30, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I think people are bored with this chapter, because Team 10 already got more focus than any other rookie team in Part 2 during the immortals arc, than they got more focus during the Pain Arc than any other team, than they got more focus during the war defeating Kinkaku than any other team, and now Kishi is spending another couple of chapters giving them a fight against Asuma, who really isn't that interesting of an Edo Tensei for most since we already saw him fight and we already know that overall he is a weaker shinobi than Hidan.
> 
> So hopes are not high for these chapters since, most people would rather see Shinobi who haven't fought before in Part 2. I.E. lets see other Rookies that haven't fought in Part 2 fight or lets see other Tensei we haven't seen fight go up against Team 10.
> 
> Maybe Kishi will prove us wrong and it will be an awesome chapter, but so far there are dozens of other battles I'd rather see in this war than this one.



I agree with this guy. I hope the fight ends this chapter so we can move on to something better.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 30, 2011)

Seriously, just who the hell actually cares about this fight?


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> This is so fucking gay. Is this manga written for 10 year olds? Butterfly wings, really?



You're new to "shonen" aren't you?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess if an Akamichi uses the Red pill and survives, his body remembers the transformation and can do it again when the Akamichi "activates it" ..... 

LOL @ Shikamaru going off on Chouji


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Seriously, just who the hell actually cares about this fight?


I do.

/10char


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2011)

butterfly sage > sage mode. 


i can take choji seriously while naruto wearing eyeliner is just...... 


•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Seriously, just who the hell actually cares about this fight?



the only thing i care about is chouji right now after seeing the spoilers.

before seeing the spoilers, i was like "fuck it "

screw asume, his child, shika, ino, kurenai. chouji is the one i care about right now.


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Aldric said:


> 533 chapters into the Naruto manga and Kishimoto still thinks the following pattern is endearing
> 
> character A: Abloobloobloobloo I'm a giant vagina and I'm going to piss and moan on the battlefield despite supposedly being an elite soldier!
> 
> ...



Kakuzu just blowing a whole in Chouji's chest after all this seems like an acceptable outcome.


----------



## ryz (Mar 30, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Kurenai gave birth! Is that a boy?



That was quite the surprise! , and a few months old to boot (looks about the same age as baby sasuke in Kushina's flashback).

I would have thought Kishi would have presented it more appropraitely though, this looks like a fill in.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 30, 2011)

Too damn boring


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 30, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Seriously, just who the hell actually cares about this fight?



I'm actually interested in this fight. I'm a fan of Team 10 and rather enjoy seeing several side characters get their chance to shine. 

I really don't get why so many people are complaining about these "side" fights. They're nice development.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakuzu fight is mentioned in the summary. Tenten seems to be in the fight as well or commenting on it. It seems Kakuzu's Lighting Demon was defeated. 

Dan also mentioned.

The rest is Team 10 it seems.

That's what I got from Google Translator.

EDIT: Zetsu also mentioned. But it's just White Zetsu Clone Army. Sounds like one was going for Ino but was stopped.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 30, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Dunno if you want that necessarily....
> 
> Do you really want to see Itachi get humiliated and 1 paneled by super Sasuke?  After a few more panels of psycho Sasuke laughing first, of course.



I kinda think Kishi has that in store for Kabuto.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino does use her Shitenshin on Chouji I think and she fights because he's unwilling to? Could that be right?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sooooo....when did Kurenai give birth? Or is that flashback actually Shikamaru's imagination of what Kurenai and her child will look like together?


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy shit! Someone pinch me... Did I just see what I just saw?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ino does use her Shitenshin on Chouji I think and she fights because he's unwilling to? Could that be right?



This..... would be the single greatest moment for female ninja this manga has ever seen. Sees a man being a wuss, takes over his mind, and fights his battle for him.

That's some bossy shit right there. I'd respect it


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

kakuzu and ten ten are mentioned as well.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

What a boring chapter this is going to be, Kishi needs to move the story on and show characters like Kakashi and Itachi.  

We still don't know what happened to the seven swords man of the mist. An update of that fight would have been nice. Not to mention, Muu hasn't been shown for a while.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

Tenten! No mention of the Bashosen...

Ino doing something SO GOD DAMN AWESOME?!

Her fandom and bashers will explode.


----------



## Renyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> This..... would be the single greatest moment for female ninja this manga has ever seen. Sees a man being a wuss, takes over his mind, and fights his battle for him.
> 
> That's some bossy shit right there. I'd respect it



I agree. It wouldn't make Choji look too good though...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

vered said:


> kakuzu and ten ten are mentioned as well.



I already beat you to it. 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Kakuzu fight is mentioned in the summary. Tenten seems to be in the fight as well or commenting on it. It seems Kakuzu's Lighting Demon was defeated.
> 
> Dan also mentioned.
> 
> ...



EDIT: Izumo, and Kotetsu are always in the summary.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh and we get a lot of backstory on Konoha's inner workings aside from Senju and Uchiha. Background on the three clans Akimichi, Nara and Yamanaka and even something on the Sarutobi clan. 

I think Chouza plans on passing on the title of family head to Chouji. I see something about the 16th leader of the Akimichi clan.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

vered said:


> kakuzu and ten ten are mentioned as well.



Really? TenTen?

Well that changes everything. I want to see TenTen surpass the Hyuga's.


----------



## kagegak (Mar 30, 2011)

2 weeks ago people were saying that they wanted butterfly mode choji and now they are saying it suck lol internet

btw im really excited about this fight


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

I never really understood why a fat man turns into butterfly.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2011)

choji "im gonna get a lot bigger"
choza "that's my boy "

super sayin 2 gohan chouji


----------



## Renyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I never really understood why a fat man turns into butterfly.



Same reason nature energy makes you turn into a frog.


----------



## Untitled (Mar 30, 2011)

Man, Kakuzu's getting trolled


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2011)

Did Tenten just own one of Kakuzu's monsters?? 



You go girl. 




> That's enough fat Asuma! ! Out to be me! !





Bablefish.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

yea thers talk about the other clans as well some background or somthing like that.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 30, 2011)

Because the Cho in Chouji means 'Butterfly'... Ino-Shika-Cho is Boar-Deer-Butterfly combo in the Japanese card game, Hanafuda.

Anyway, I was just commenting 2 weeks ago about hoping to see that Butterfly mode again and it happens, haha!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Did Tenten just own one of Kakuzu's monsters??
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl.



She may just be commenting on what's going on. Something similar happened before as well. The summary said something about Tenten, sounded like she was doing something awesome...she was just talking to herself about stuff that's going on.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Did Tenten just own one of Kakuzu's monsters??
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl.



I think you people use the word 'troll' around here ENTIRELY too much...

...but I am now OFFICIALLY scared for Itachi.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Your standards do not exist.



my standards were destroyed with hanzo. now, fat butterfly vs asume the smoker seems exciting


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, I can now confirm that Ino uses her mind body switch on Chouji and fights with his body until he finds his resolve after Chouza talks to him


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, 'looks like Ino did mindfvck Choji after all. 


Choji x Ino officially canon.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that TenTen ha the Banana fan, she's just taking names.

Otherwise, the chapter basically ends with butterfly Chouji.  Was kind of hoping that the Asuma fight would end this chapter.  Or be good.  Oh well.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ten-Ten destroying one of Kakuzu's monsters doesn't surprise me. The monster's weakpoint is its mask. Break the mask = dead monster. She's one of the most skilled people with a kunai. It adds up 

EDIT: Ino is officially a boss b****.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 30, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I think you people use the word 'troll' around here ENTIRELY too much...
> 
> ...but I am now OFFICIALLY scared for Itachi.



Konohamaru needs some (more) hype!


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Sometimes I think Kishi does it on purpose just to scorn his fans
> 
> Like he's huffing his puffing his way through a work he obviously hates every week and so he thinks "so it's your fault if I'm forced to keep on writing this even after my creativity has been sucked dry ages ago right? HERE HAVE SOME FAT BOY BUTTERFLY"
> 
> It's pretty low Kishi shame on you







Dboy2008 said:


> This..... would be the single greatest moment for female ninja this manga has ever seen. Sees a man being a wuss, takes over his mind, and fights his battle for him.
> 
> That's some bossy shit right there. I'd respect it



That sounds too good to be true



Kankurette said:


> Hinata's probably going to end up fighting her uncle, if it's any consolation.



Hinata and Neji. Which I don't mind.

I just wish Team 8 got some development. Team 10 already got a whole arc.



Ok, Shikamaru got a whole arc, Ino and Chouji deserve some development. But something tells me Team 10 is the only team we'll see in action 



bearzerger said:


> Ok, I can now confirm that Ino uses her mind body switch on Chouji and fights with his body until he finds his resolve after Chouza talks to him



Badass.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Well, 'looks like Ino did mindfvck Choji after all.
> 
> 
> Choji x Ino officially canon.



unless it's sasuke or naruto, no one really cares


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I think you people use the word 'troll' around here ENTIRELY too much...
> 
> ...but I am now OFFICIALLY scared for Itachi.



I specifically used the word 'own' instead of 'troll' to avoid comments like yours. 

I hope baby Sarutobi is a she.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh my god : DDD D D TenTen actually killed one of Kakuzu's hearts? : D DSADSAdsa I must be dreaming


----------



## mayumi (Mar 30, 2011)

ino and tenten true heroes


----------



## Sorin (Mar 30, 2011)

Tenten going wild on Kakuzu's masks?



Actually she is the only kunoichi from konoha who wished to surpass Tsunade as a goal.The rest were only dreaming about misunderstood ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cool teen boys.But that was way back in part 1.She might have changed her objectives in the meantime.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino fighting with Choujis Body?? is it true??XD

She's badass !!! :-D

But she could have make chouji fight with the fans beloved Shinranshin,it would be less dangerours for her ! 

i wonder if ino can use choujis jutsus when she takes over his body!
this would be even more badass,if shes able to use other persons techniques while taking over other bodys


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino and Tenten being awesome?

This is a trap.

Or somebody kidnapped Kishimoto and took over


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 30, 2011)

TENTEN IS FIGHTING KAKUZU??

Please tell me is it true?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I hope baby Sarutobi is a she.



Pretty sure it's a "he". I think I say "Baby boy Red" in the summary referring to the baby. Not sure if "Red" is the name of the baby though or what. But it looks male to me.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2011)

ASUKURE BABY JABFRGKJE,NGK,AERNG,ABDSKJFBLKERWFJNWEKLF.ERGN

I DON'T CARE ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE, HONESTLY

I HAVE BEEN WAITING _*SO LONG*_


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I specifically used the word 'own' instead of 'troll' to avoid comments like yours.
> 
> I hope baby Sarutobi is a she.



My comment wasn't to you. I used your comment to make my statement to everyone.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

After this chapter, TenTen will officially be at Sasori level.


----------



## Topher (Mar 30, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> This..... would be the single greatest moment for female ninja this manga has ever seen. Sees a man being a wuss, takes over his mind, and fights his battle for him.
> 
> That's some bossy shit right there. I'd respect it



I have to admit what she just did is Boss...  

If ten ten takes down kakuzu. I bet In a couple of chapters we will have Lee telling itachi or nagato, your doujoutsous can't keep up with my fountain of youth.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2011)

Koi said:


> ASUKURE BABY JABFRGKJE,NGK,AERNG,ABDSKJFBLKERWFJNWEKLF.ERGN
> 
> I DON'T CARE ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE, HONESTLY
> 
> I HAVE BEEN WAITING _*SO LONG*_




Waiting for what?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

They need to show Kakashi and co. now. If we're gonna let Ten-Ten and Ino be boss b****es, we gotta let the main character Sakura be the HBIC. 

Can't have Ten-Ten going head up with Kakuzu and then have Sakura healing the wounded while the men fight 

Plus, We need some Kakashi around here


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn fan better do some major blast this time.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> My comment wasn't to you. I used your comment to make my statement to everyone.



Oh..  Sorry, my bad. :sweat



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pretty sure it's a "he". I think I say "Baby boy Red" in the summary referring to the baby. Not sure if "Red" is the name of the baby though or what. But it looks male to me.



Sorry Zylos, let me rephrase: I *want* baby Sarutobi to be a she.  *pointed at Zetsu*



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, b!tch. Whatcha gonna do now? :ho


----------



## Topher (Mar 30, 2011)

Sakura is gonna take down kabuto with genjutsu. I'm calling it now.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, if I get things right not only does Ino fight in Chouji's body, but Shika also uses his kagemane to fight with Ino's body when a Zetsu attacks.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 30, 2011)

Topher said:


> Sakura is gonna take down kabuto with genjutsu. I'm calling it now.



After TenTen rapes Kakuzu I definitely see this happening.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 30, 2011)

Nah, sakura's going to take down Itachi.She's has a knack for genjutsu. What better match for Sakura?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 30, 2011)

Goodbye Kakuzu, you were too cool for this manga


----------



## mayumi (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, if I get things right not only does Ino fight in Chouji's body, but Shika also uses his kagemane to fight with Ino's body when a Zetsu attacks.



yeah, i got that too. its all about team work and using each others bodies with these 3.

earrings were of sarutobi clan, i think.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

So she had the baby, eh? 

Why isn't she in the fucking war that smut. The alliance needs pawns.

Anyway, what do those earrings do?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Sorry Zylos, let me rephrase: I *want* baby Sarutobi to be a she.  *pointed at Zetsu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Zetsu can't die from gunshots so you'll just end up being eaten by him and me...your funeral. 




Did I miss something, because Google translator didn't clearly say Tenten was the one to defeat Kakuzu's Lighting demon. She commented on it from the looks of it. Like I said before, similar situation happened before with her, she was mentioned in a summary and it sounded like she was doing something but she was just commenting.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

Is Darui wondering about the treasure? After Tenten's line it seems as if he is still wondering about it. Maybe wondering how much longer he can hold on to the fan while it drains his chakra?

Tenten might have passed it to him actually... She might have been the one using it then 

Or the other possibility is that he's wondering how she can be using the fan without being hurt?

I dunno ... Any rough translation? Did she really take down the body or was she just commenting?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, if I get things right not only does Ino fight in Chouji's body, but Shika also uses his kagemane to fight with Ino's body when a Zetsu attacks.



That's bossier than Ino because it's harder 

But really, Shikamaru could have saved himself a little trouble if he had used a light Shadow Bind on Chouji and Ino and then captured Asuma whenever he was forced to make contact with any of them. We saw the other Nara guy do it


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 30, 2011)

Go Ino and Ten-ten. Cute baby asuma made there.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tenten takes down one of Kakuzu's Masks? 

Just when I thought Kishi couldn't possibly treat this guy any worse....


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Anyway, what do those earrings do?


They work as ornament.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 30, 2011)

mayumi said:


> yeah, i got that too. its all about team work and *using each others bodies* with these 3.
> 
> earrings were of sarutobi clan, i think.



Threesome.

With Chouji on top.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I dunno ... Any rough translation? Did she really take down the body or was she just commenting?



This is what Google translator came out to be, I've seen no other translations of it so...:
カクズの雷の獣が消える
テンテン　よし!雷を出すやつはやっつけた!!(いい物拾っちゃったけど誰の落し物だろう?(バショウセン ))
チョウザ巨大化でダンと戦う
イズモ、コテツでカクズを追う
Kakuzu lightning beast disappears
Ten Ten Good! Lightning defeated the guy out! ! (whom we've lost article will pick up a good thing? (Sen Musa))
Chouza huge fight with Dan
Izumo, Kotetsu follow in Kakuzu

It's not clear at all.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 30, 2011)

chouji is a fat ninja fairy lol


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

By the end of this chapter, TenTen will have more feats than Neji.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

i wonder if the fan was used against kakuzu.


----------



## Gortef (Mar 30, 2011)

The same set with Bing translator for kicks and giggles:

カクズ lightning beast disappears
Tenten OK! Guy put out lightning accounted! (Would it 拾っち good thing, but who lost and found items? (バショウセン))
Made in チョウザ huge and Dan fight
Chasing the カクズ Izumo, and Cortez

.
.
.
Yeah. "Who lost and found items", that's a good question indeed.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> This is what Google translator came out to be, I've seen no other translations of it so...:
> カクズの雷の獣が消える
> テンテン　よし!雷を出すやつはやっつけた!!(いい物拾っちゃったけど誰の落し物だろう?(バショウセン ))
> チョウザ巨大化でダンと戦う
> ...



it sounds like :

Tenten: The lightening guy is defeated <-------- STATEMENT


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if the fan was used against kakuzu.



Aren't you supposed to have huge amount of chakra's to be able to use the fan made by the Rikkoudou.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

i guess the fan was used here but by whom?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2011)

Dat Chouji. 

I don't understand the panel with Ino in that spread page. 

Wonder if at the end of the fight Team 10 will tell Asuma the name of his offspring. 

Things could now get more interesting if Kabuto removes Asuma's personality to match up a bit against Chouji.

I don't see either the Tenten part, I hope the chapter comes out soon.



WraithX959 said:


> I have to say, I really like the look in Chouji's eyes, almost reminds me of Naruto's "I'm getting serious" look.



It's the Badass look.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm almost certain that's a comment, and not her herself doing it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Naiad said:


> it sounds like :
> 
> Tenten: The lightening guy is defeated <-------- STATEMENT



When you take the first sentence though "Kakuzu lightning beast disappears" it sounds more like it's referring to Kakuzu's Lighting demon. 

Regardless, the translation is not clear and anything now is just an assumption based on unclear translation which can be heavily inaccurate(Like it was the last time).

I say just wait before we get pictures or a better translation.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Ten ten commenting like a true G


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2011)

Naiad said:


> it sounds like :
> 
> Tenten: The lightening guy is defeated <-------- STATEMENT



kakuza is off paneled. is chouji's butterfly mode the only good page in this chapter?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Aren't you supposed to have huge amount of chakra's to be able to use the fan made by the Rikkoudou.


Yes and no. To use it once or twice, you don't need an abnormal chakra amount, however, to make it a staple of your fighting style, you do need beastly chakra amounts.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait, so what's everyone saying about Ino taking over Chouji's mind?  I don't understand much of the pics, only the fact that she was able to grab him out of the way & the Asuma-baby/Butterfly thing.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Another tidbit, I think it's a custom that the Sarutobi clan takes the InoShikaChou trio under its wings. I'm not 100% on this but I think those earrings they have are passed down from generation to generation and someone from the Sarutobi clan is the one who hands them down.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

Hopefully when I wake up in a few hours, things will be clearer... Haha

Goodnight folks. Glad to see us all back here excited about the chapters again


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 30, 2011)

I can tolerate Ten-Ten 'cause she is cute.

Ino looks too much like Deidara, and that ... well, that is just not cool.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

@ShaidarHan: That explains why she's not using it. 



Divinstrosity said:


> I can tolerate Ten-Ten 'cause she is cute.
> 
> Ino looks too much like Deidara, and that ... well, that is just not cool.



You mean Deidara looks like Ino. Since Ino appeared in the manga first.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I can tolerate Ten-Ten 'cause she is cute.
> 
> Ino looks too much like Deidara, and that ... well, that is just not cool.



It's the other way around Deidara looks too much like Ino.


----------



## Ra (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji I like your face now -asuma

Translation


*Choji you're bearable to look at now.

*Oh god chouji you're not fucking hideous anymore, I actually like you now.

*Choji, no offense, but seriously you were hideous as shit, which is why I didn't like as much as shikamaru and ino. No offense by the way.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 30, 2011)

Does Tenten use the fan?  it would be awesome 

Is the baby a boy? I bet the baby was a girl in that 'make your bet' threads


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 30, 2011)

@ Ra;  

Yeah the baby needs to be seen soon.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Tenten does use the fan.

Also I don't think every one of Rikudou's tools takes a shitload of chakra. The fan takes probably least of all. Since all it does is convert the user's chakra into an element. I think it would be reasonable to assume that while it takes as much or a little more chakra to use the fan as to use the jutsu without the fan.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> @ShaidarHan: That explains why she's not using it.


Who says Tenten doesn't use it to defeat Kakuzu's heart? She'll be exhausted after a few uses, but she's a weapon expert so she'll be able to plan accordingly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2011)

Here I thought that this week's Jump issue would be delay until next week, but it appears it wasn't.

Or is next week another break?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Tenten does use the fan.
> 
> Also I don't think every one of Rikudou's tools takes a shitload of chakra. The fan takes probably least of all. Since all it does is convert the user's chakra into an element. I think it would be reasonable to assume that while it takes as much or a little more chakra to use the fan as to use the jutsu without the fan.



Really? How do you know she used the fan. And also I disagree with the chakra part. The Banana Fan, is one of the Five Treasured Tools of the Sage of the Six Paths. Like the other Treasured Tools the Banana Palm Fan requires a tremendous amount of chakra to use. 

So basically they all require tremendous amount of chakra.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

so she uses the fan?
thats awesome.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Choji gets called a pussy then goes butterfly on us


----------



## Trent (Mar 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Ten ten commenting like a true G



She is indeed commenting at a Kage-level. 



Shaidar Haran said:


> Yes and no. To use it once or twice, you don't need an abnormal chakra amount, however, to make it a staple of your fighting style, you do need beastly chakra amounts.



While all Ridukou items drain chakra, I think the biggest problem was when using several of them in combination, which made the chakra drain to intense for a regular nin to use them safely more than a couple of times.

There should be a few uses available with the fan before the nin gets too low on chakra.

Then he/she _should _just throw it at the closest nin to continue the elemental attacks barrage.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kinda ironic that after being called a girly-man, he transforms into a butterfly


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Does Tenten really use the fan?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 30, 2011)

Butterfly Chouji is back! 

I've always been a little curious to see what would Part 2 skinny Chouji look like.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

so she uses a lightning attack?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

vered said:


> so she uses a lightning attack?



Wait TenTen does this?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

So it seems Tenten is using the Bananna Fan against Kakuzu. She may not be a chakra beast and won't be able to wield it long, but remember that she's a weapons specialist, so she should know how to use it strategically and without wasting a single movement.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 30, 2011)

Tenten getting some hype.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Really? How do you know she used the fan. And also I disagree with the chakra part. The Banana Fan, is one of the Five Treasured Tools of the Sage of the Six Paths. Like the other Treasured Tools the Banana Palm Fan requires a tremendous amount of chakra to use.
> 
> So basically they all require tremendous amount of chakra.



Cause the spoiler indicates that she's the one who uses it.

Look at Darui's fight with the KinGin bros. Not every tool drained his chakra the same way. And compared to all the other tools the fan is rather common. The other tools record souls, cut souls, seal souls even bijuu and all the fan does is change the chakra nature. That's really common in comparison. So it stands to reason that the fan does take the least amount of chakra. Well unless it's used to create especially large elemental jutsu.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

yea she seems to use it.
would be cool to see a nice lightning attack.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2011)

vered said:


> so she uses a lightning attack?


No, from what I can gather from different online translators, Tenten defeats the Raiton-hearted beast, which would imply usage of a Fūton jutsu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

TenTen = Bijuu level confirmed ?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> TenTen = Bijuu level confirmed ?



You don't need that much chakra to use the weapons, Kakashi can likely use them but not for an entire battle.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> No, from what I can gather from different online translators, Tenten defeats the Raiton-hearted beast, which would imply usage of a Fūton jutsu.



I agree with this. But still, it sounds like it happened off-panel. I hope the anime shows it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

Honestly, Kakashi will end up in the hospital after using the Rikkoudou weapon once.


----------



## S (Mar 30, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> TenTen = Bijuu level confirmed ?



No, TenTen is above Bijuu level.


----------



## kayanathera (Mar 30, 2011)

*Next TenTen awakens Rinnegan*


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope TenTen goes on a rampage next chapter


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

S said:


> No, TenTen is above Bijuu level.



You negged me.  


Anyways, does this chapter show anyone else other than team 10?

We haven't even seen the Hizashi and Hisashi fight.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Why is no one talking about Asuma's baby 

It's a boy

Also can't believe chouza tanked the jutsu


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2011)

So now its canon that Lee will use 8 gates without dying  ?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So now its canon that Lee will use 8 gates without dying  ?



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Asuma im disappoint, a gimped Deva realm Pain who wasnt using even 50% of his powers defeated Choza+Choji+Kakashi+countless other fodders  It looks like the legendary Sarutobi Prime's genes have skipped Asuma


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Asuma im disappoint, a gimped Deva realm Pain who wasnt using even 50% of his powers defeated Choza+Choji+Kakashi+countless other fodders  It looks like the legendary Sarutobi Prime's genes have skipped Asuma



Thats because Asuma is a fodder.  

Seriously, I thought their fight will end in 1 chapter. Kishi is dragging this fight.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 30, 2011)

Asuma is shit, that's plain as day.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 30, 2011)

dat Tenten


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Asuma is shit, that's plain as day.



Well said. 

Only thing I'm looking forward to is TenTen VS Kakuzu.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 30, 2011)

so ten ten is a chakra beast?


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

> Shikamaru : Are you in *one piece*, guys ?


No, in Naruto smartass. 



> Asuma : Don't give me that bullshit, *fatass !* Come and take me on !


No, he didn't.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> so ten ten is a chakra beast?



Do you people even understand?

You don't need a ton of chakra to use this weapons especially for a short period of time


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2011)

HOLY FUCK tenten is taking Kakuzu on ? 

Fanfic becomes reality once more.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

If TenTen can wield Rikudou's weapons now imagine how much of a chakra beast TenTen prime is gonna be


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh man poor Kakuzu


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 30, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Asuma is shit, that's plain as day.


indeed


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Do you people even understand?
> 
> You don't need a ton of chakra to use this weapons especially for a short period of time



You need tremendous amount of chakra to use the 5 Rikkoudou Weapons. 

Its canon.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Raikage said that ordinary people canot wield Rikudous weapons since they drain to much chakra,for someone like Raikage to say that..........makes you wonder how much of a beast TenTen is


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Next chapter just when Ten ten is about to own another mask she dies due to using the weapon too much


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2011)

Fuck I am glad that I am not a Kakuzu fan.... 

RIP Kakuzu fandom


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

kishi is full of fail if he's setting up tenten vs kakuzu


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

These spoilers. 

This might be the worst chapter of the manga.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

I looked into the Banana fan, it does require a lot of chakra to use it. Also in the manga it mentioned that no ordinary character will be able to use it. 

So TenTen just gained some new hype and feats.



CrazyMoronX said:


> These spoilers.
> 
> This might be the worst chapter of the manga.



No, the worst chapter was when Kankuro, Omoi and Sai beat Deidara and Sasori.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Next chapter just when Ten ten is about to own another mask she dies due to using the weapon too much



And when the TenTen haters think she is dead she gets back via perfect Izanagi ,even a more perfect version of Madaras since it restores the chakra reserves 100% and continue to shit on manga logic and go on a rampage


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn, Tenten is ballin'.


----------



## Topher (Mar 30, 2011)

Ten ten is Boss, quit hating guys.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kakuzu's thunder mask is destroyed.
> Tenten : Perfect ! I destroyed the thunder mask. ( I found something cool here, did someone lost that ? ) Bashosen !



I am speechless.


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

it's canon now.tenten>kakuzu.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Obviously the Bashosen doesn't take a shitload of chakra. 

A nice touch of Asuma to insult Chouji to make him fight for real.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Typically, jumping to conclusion.

fail.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> And when the TenTen haters think she is dead she gets back via perfect Izanagi ,even a more perfect version of Madaras since it restores the chakra reserves 100% and continue to shit on manga logic and go on a rampage



No one is going to survive Ten ten's rampage


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't understand why people are bitching about Tenten taking down a fucking mask.  It's a huge feat for her indeed, but we all know that masks are fodder compared to Kakuzu...

Seriously guys, you need to calm the fuck down!  Just let her have her moment in the spotlight, they all deserve it.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 30, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> And when the TenTen haters think she is dead she gets back via perfect Izanagi ,even a more perfect version of Madaras since it restores the chakra reserves 100% and continue to shit on manga logic and go on a rampage



No no no.

It goes beyond that.  In is then that we learn that she CREATED the Rikoudou.


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

so tenten basically is a chakra beast.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe soon we will learn more about Tenten history.. why she doesn't use jutsus or even chakra at most...
Maybe she have some kind of seal, or scroll, or whatever to fullfill her chakra

She is just a fooder to me, I don't really care even if she got the fan


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 30, 2011)

kakazu the same guy who tried to assassinate the 1st and lived to tell about and he did that without grudge fear man  I always considered kakazu kage level..... and now its gonna be difficult as hell to call him that if he gets stomped by ten ten


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh y'all mad cause Ten Ten is stylin' on y'all.


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

lmao at asuma calling chouji a fatass.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 30, 2011)

Bijuus are Tenten level not the other way around.Get your shit straight.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, TenTen is the only Konoha genin not to have a clan name revealed.  Dare I say it?  Senju TenTen.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> I don't understand why people are bitching about Tenten taking down a fucking mask.  It's a huge feat for her indeed, but we all know that masks are fodder compared to Kakuzu...
> 
> Seriously guys, you need to calm the fuck down!  Just let her have her moment in the spotlight, they all deserve it.



My explanation is that those people are idiots. They just don't see that those masks aren't real individual shinobi. They are just portable jutsu launchers. And with the elemental table it should be blatantly obvious that they are extremely vulnerable to their opposing element.



Hexa said:


> Well, TenTen is the only Konoha genin not to have a clan name revealed.  Dare I say it?  Senju TenTen.



Lol that would totally crack me up. The girl most underestimated and looked down upon in the entire cast suddenly getting elevated beyond all others.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

Senju Tenten!  

That would be epic.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> kakazu the same guy who tried to assassinate the 1st and lived to tell about and he did that without grudge fear man  I always considered kakazu kage level..... and now its gonna be difficult as hell to call him that if he gets stomped by ten ten



Yeah Kakuzu tried to kill Hashirama ones but Hashiramas great great great granddaughter takes her revenge now on Kakuzu


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, TenTen is the only Konoha *chuunin* not to have a clan name revealed.  Dare I say it?  Senju TenTen.



Fixed :33 .


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Really hope that fan makes a bigger blast, it better do it.


----------



## Topher (Mar 30, 2011)

The way ten ten is speaking, I get the feeling that she didn't even break a sweat and she's just getting started. 

8 gates lee will solo itachi.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why are people complaining sooooo hard about Ten-Ten? I mean, seriously. It's not that far-fetched. Kakuz's monsters are chakra beings that exist solely because of the masks they wear. If one breaks the mask, they kill the monster. Simple.

Ten-Ten is a weapon specialist. Probably the deadliest person with a kunai in the manga. Is it really so hard to believe that she was able to land an attack of the monster's mask? Maybe had an explosive tag on the end of it? Like a smart person would do?

I personally like it when logical things happen. People tend to do unnecessary things in battle, so it's refreshing to see someone keep it simple and get right to the point


----------



## S (Mar 30, 2011)

Topher said:


> The way ten ten is speaking, I get the feeling that she didn't even break a sweat and she's just getting started.
> 
> 8 gates lee will solo itachi.


8 gates? 3 gates is more than enough to solo Itachi.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Why are people complaining sooooo hard about Ten-Ten? I mean, seriously. It's not that far-fetched. Kakuz's monsters are chakra beings that exist solely because of the masks they wear. If one breaks the mask, they kill the monster. Simple.
> 
> Ten-Ten is a weapon specialist. Probably the deadliest person with a kunai in the manga. Is it really so hard to believe that she was able to land an attack of the monster's mask? Maybe had an explosive tag on the end of it? Like a smart person would do?
> 
> I personally like it when logical things happen. People tend to do unnecessary things in battle, so it's refreshing to see someone keep it simple and get right to the point



People are complaining the fact that she was able to use Rikkoudou weapon when the manga stated no ordinary person could use it as it requires tremendous amount of chakra. And the fact she defeated Kakuzu with it.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> My explanation is that those people are idiots. They just don't see that those masks aren't real individual shinobi. They are just portable jutsu launchers. And with the elemental table it should be blatantly obvious that they are extremely vulnerable to their opposing element.



I have come to not expect much from this people.

But seriously it was never stated that using the fan for a couple of minutes drained your entire chakra


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I have come to not expect much from this people.
> 
> But seriously it was never stated that using the fan for a couple of minutes drained your entire chakra



Are you serious? 

Raikage said no ordinary person could use Rikkoudou weapon as it requires tremendous amount of chakra. So using it even for a second means you will lose tremendous amount of chakra.

These are the characters who used Rikkoudo Weapon.
-Kinkaku and Ginkaku - Rikkoudou descendants.
-Raikage
-Darui - He didn't even use the weapon for couple of minutes and he nearly died.

And now TenTen.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Well she defeated a mask not Kakuzu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I have come to not expect much from this people.
> 
> But seriously it was never stated that using the fan for a couple of minutes drained your entire chakra



It doesent drain your entire chakra but the weapons require huge amount of chakra to use them as stated by Raikage so an ordinary fodder ninja would die from chakra loss if they try to use the weapons. A ninja with Bijuu level chakra like TenTen doesent have to worry about that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I looked into the Banana fan, it does require a lot of chakra to use it. Also in the manga it mentioned that no ordinary character will be able to use it.
> 
> So TenTen just gained some new hype and feats.
> 
> ...


Tenten is epic fodder though. She's the worst and weakest character in the manga. Kakuzu is among the strongest. It makes no sense. At least Kankuro had a team of semi-competent ninja with him.



Agony said:


> so tenten basically is a chakra beast.


 Every other character in this manga is a chakra breast.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tenten is epic fodder though. She's the worst and weakest character in the manga. Kakuzu is among the strongest. It makes no sense. At least Kankuro had a team of semi-competent ninja with him.
> 
> 
> .



She didn't beat Kakuzu, just one of his hearts


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tenten is epic fodder though. She's the worst and weakest character in the manga. Kakuzu is among the strongest. It makes no sense. At least Kankuro had a team of semi-competent ninja with him.
> 
> 
> Every other character in this manga is a chakra *breast*.



WHAT :rofl


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 30, 2011)

We all knew Tenten was going to troll all of us.

I'm very happy about the spoilers


----------



## mayumi (Mar 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, TenTen is the only Konoha genin not to have a clan name revealed.  Dare I say it?  Senju TenTen.



her hair is black like hashirama's and she has buns like mito. she is hybrid.


----------



## CandleGuy (Mar 30, 2011)

I think everyone should finally accept  that all of the Konoha 11 will somehow emerge as beasts who've surpassed or will come close to surpassing their parents or their mentors after this war is over.


----------



## ryz (Mar 30, 2011)

Just remember people, until now, Tenten hasn't used a jot of her chakra, since all she was doing was throwing kunai from a high (and safe!) vantage point, not exactly a chakra taxing task. She can use the fan for sometime.

Also, on the meme front, didn't Tenten say she had Tsunade her role model, long before Tsunade appeared in the storyline? She must have known her personally, maybe Senju family relation? 

I for one am extremely bored of the spotlight-stealing Team 10. The Whole Dead Sensei, save the King, Choji turning into the butterfly, all of them have already been done once before, doing it again is not getting me interested, stop recycling plotlines!

Damn it, Kakashi is *still* stuck fighting the 7SMotM! And Gaara is fighting those Kage! Hiashi vs Hizashi? The Hyuuga storyline, Neji seeing his dad? Focus on those!

Darn it Kishi, you are NOT shikamaru, so stop fapping.

Also, seeing Kurenai's baby came out of the blue, I had hoped there be more fanfare on this front, maybe as part of the after-battle celebration?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> I think everyone should finally accept  that all of the Konoha 11 will somehow emerge as beasts who've surpassed or will come close to surpassing their parents or their mentors after this war is over.



This. The fact that people cannot accept this is just funny.

Next generation surpasses the old.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

so tenten destroyed one of kazuzus hearts. and has the fan  not bad


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

we never see tenten using her chakra.so the theory of her having lots of chakra could be possible.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> I think everyone should finally accept  that all of the Konoha 11 will somehow emerge as beasts who've surpassed or will come close to surpassing their parents or their mentors after this war is over.



It's about time people accepted that. Ever since part one a blind man could have seen how they the rookie 9 plus Team Gai were a group of shinobi the likes of which hadn't been seen in thirty years. They are all the successors of their clans or in some other way exceptionally gifted. All of them are elites who'll reach the level of elite jounin in due time. And they can't be compared to the common fodder chuunin we see from time to time.


----------



## Topher (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol @ the people who think this war is to hype the tensei.. this war hype the rookies as they build their legendary status.


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

Topher said:


> Lol @ the people who think this war is to hype the tensei.. this war hype the *cookies as they build their legendary status.*


Cookies have always been legendary.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 30, 2011)

Butterfly Aizen ??!!!
I mean Butterfly Chouji?!argh


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

didn't kishi give tenten like a 3 for stamina in the databook looks like the fan may not use as much chakra as the raikage stated.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 30, 2011)

................I already see it happening....tenten will kill kakuzu......


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Topher said:


> Lol @ the people who think this war is to hype the tensei.. this war hype the rookies as they build their legendary status.



I thought everyone knew this was basically canon?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

ryz said:


> Also, seeing Kurenai's baby came out of the blue, I had hoped there be more fanfare on this front, maybe as part of the after-battle celebration?



Yeah, this is a bad move from Kishi.

I mean, the baby symbolizes the next generation, the will of fire that will never die: I expected to see him introduced like you suggest, not in a random panel


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

Il Void said:


> ................I already see it happening....tenten will kill kakuzu......


How? Somebody with sealing techniques has to "kill" him... Or somebody close to Kakuzu... But he only loves the money!


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 30, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> I think everyone should finally accept  that all of the Konoha 11 will somehow emerge as beasts who've surpassed or will come close to surpassing their parents or their mentors after this war is over.



THANK YOU.

I've been saying this for I don't know how long. There's still tons of people who have absolutely no ability to read and understand this manga and honestly think they're all fucking chuunin level (like Vagnard).


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

There's only three explanations for why Ten-Ten was able to use the Banana Fan the way she did:

1) The chakra drained from one use isn't as great as we thought. It's the numerous uses, in succession, that take down the user. 
*Darui may have been drained from using the sword AND the gourd back 2 back *

2) The chakra drainage has nothing to do with the number of times it's used. It could be a time limit the user has to operate the tool before the chakra payment is taken 
*Ten-Ten collapses next chapter *

3) Ten-Ten took a soldier pill for more chakra


----------



## AceBizzle (Mar 30, 2011)

I swear I'mma start a "Tenten is the strongest Rookie" thread.  She is REALLY impressing me


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tente just found the fan, she didn't even used it yet.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tente just found the fan, she didn't even used it yet.



so she destroy the mask without the fan?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

So Tenten did destroy Kakuzu's Lighting Demon mask, well at less it's clear now.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tente just found the fan, she didn't even used it yet.



Defeated a mask without the fan  now I really want to know what she did.


----------



## korykal (Mar 30, 2011)

tenten didn't beat kakuzu , just .... 1/5 of him ?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Defeated a mask without the fan  now I really want to know what she did.



If she did it without the fan, then it had to be kunai + explosive tag. hitting the beast in the face


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Butterfly Aizen ??!!!
> I mean Butterfly Chouji?!argh


he will troll us with his infinite genius 



Il Void said:


> ................I already see it happening....tenten will kill kakuzu......


 



> Kakuzu's thunder mask is destroyed.
> Tenten : Perfect ! I destroyed the thunder mask. ( I found something cool here, did someone lost that ? ) Bashosen !
> Chouza fights Dan with his giant form.
> Izumo and Kotetsu chase Kakuzu


----------



## Evilene (Mar 30, 2011)

FearTear said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is a bad move from Kishi.
> 
> I mean, the baby symbolizes the next generation, the will of fire that will never die: I expected to see him introduced like you suggest, not in a random panel




Meh, not surprising, if the child came from Kakashi's seed then it would be probably different.


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Defeated a mask without the fan  *now I really want to know what she did*.



Probably what she does best.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Probably what she does best.



I hope it wasn't the kunai+explosive combo, I mean she can use a shit load of weapons.....use one of those instead.


----------



## ANBUONE (Mar 30, 2011)

its a destroyed mask people. clam down, ten ten is known for marskmenship,  there is nothong that says the mask  require alot of force to destroy, in fact they seem like soft targets


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Butterfly Aizen ??!!!
> I mean Butterfly Chouji?!argh


So Aizen was a fat kid when he was smaller. 

Chapter looks good.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

korykal said:


> tenten didn't beat kakuzu , just .... 1/5 of him ?


It's even less... He can fight with the 5 hearts and his own body!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> People are complaining the fact that she was able to use Rikkoudou weapon when the manga stated no ordinary person could use it as it requires tremendous amount of chakra. And the fact she defeated Kakuzu with it.


Yet most people didn't care about Darui using 3 of the treasures on top of 2 Rantons and black lightning while also being about to help fight Kakuzu.

Tenten is someone who trains under Gai. Her stamina should be quite high from his insane work-out practices. I also don't think the banana fan is as draining as the others, but thats just a theory of mine.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

If she defeated the heart without the fan she has my full respect.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I hope it wasn't the kunai+explosive combo, I mean she can use a shit load of weapons.....use one of those instead.


You watch to many filler episodes, movies and play to games... In the manga, she never used a close combat weapon as far as I know...


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If she defeated the heart without the fan she has my full respect.



I'm pretty sure she used the fan. Otherwise what she says wouldn't make sense. She talks about what a cool weapon the fan is, so she must have used it.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If she defeated the heart without the fan she has my full respect.



Nothing is said about the fan being used. I think she did it with a single kunai... BULLSEYE! XDDDD

Five more hearts to go, TenTen.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> You watch to many filler episodes, movies and play to games... In the manga, she never used a close combat weapon as far as I know...



I don't watch the anime or play the games and I never said a close combat weapon so your point is moot.


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL, I love how TenTen is using the fan, just as planned.  It still is not clear if she used the fan, but based on her dialogue, it seems like she did...plus I doubt kunais would kill one of kakuzu hearts when it took Kakashi a while to deal with the last 3.  (not counting the one Shik took out or the first one with the sneak attack)


----------



## -JT- (Mar 30, 2011)

Team 10 AND Tenten awesomeness? What have I done to deserve this, Kishimoto? 
If there was also Neji action it would almost be as if you'd asked to marry me!
(which I'd reject, because I don't swing that way... but still!)


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I'm pretty sure she used the fan. Otherwise what she says wouldn't make sense. She talks about what a cool weapon the fan is, so she must have used it.



True but this makes me think she didn't use it.



Yagami1211 said:


> Tente just found the fan, she didn't even used it yet.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 30, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> LOL, I love how TenTen is using the fan, just as planned.  It still is not clear if she used the fan, but based on her dialogue, it seems like she did...plus I doubt kunais would kill one of kakuzu hearts when it took Kakashi a while to deal with the last 3.  (not counting the one Shik took out or the first one with the sneak attack)


you are trolling aizen I mean kishi, but seriously how come she was able to do so? now I wanna read the chapter if only because of that


----------



## Hippojack (Mar 30, 2011)

Another chapter focused on that useless fatass who is Chouji.

Seriously Kishi, nobody gives a f*** about him.

Let the story go on !


----------



## jso (Mar 30, 2011)

So.. is Kakuzu's lightning heart being destroyed the first instance of a confirmed off-panelling in this war?


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I'm pretty sure she used the fan. Otherwise what she says wouldn't make sense. She talks about what a cool weapon the fan is, so she must have used it.


"Perfect ! I destroyed the thunder mask." She destroyed it.
"I found something cool here, did someone lost that?" She is thinking this.
"Bashosen!" Now she tries it for the first time!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 30, 2011)

*yawn* another garbage team 10 chapter. the baby looks like sasuke.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Asuma called Choji fat in the spoilers!! LOL :rofl:rofl

I'm also liking how Shika took controlled Ino's body to kick that Zetsu clone away.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I don't watch the anime or play the games and I never said a close combat weapon so your point is moot.


Of, so what weapon do you mean? Does it matter if it is a Kunai or any other throwing weapon? Just make your point clearer...


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 30, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Tenten is someone who trains under Gai. Her stamina should be quite high from his insane work-out practices. I also don't think the banana fan is as draining as the others, but thats just a theory of mine.


It's actually kind of low she only has a 2 in the field even Lee isn't very high having 3.5


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

Hippojack said:


> Another chapter focused on that useless fatass who is Chouji.
> 
> Seriously Kishi, nobody gives a f*** about him.
> 
> Let the story go on !


I care about him. Many people care about him, especially now, where he goes butterfly mode... But I doubt anybody cares about you


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

jso said:


> So.. is Kakuzu's lightning heart being destroyed the first instance of a confirmed off-panelling in this war?



Kabuto off-paneled Anko


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Kabuto off-paneled Anko


I doubt there was much of a fight. Kabuto simply 1-Hit-KOed here...


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> *yawn* another garbage team 10 chapter. the baby looks like sasuke.



damn. every women does want sasuke inside her it seems


----------



## Penance (Mar 30, 2011)

HInch said:


> Ugh, why did they even bother stating the lethal nature of the butterfly technique? It's pretty obvious Chouji will survive it *again*. And I will be angry *again*.
> 
> 
> 
> Canon.



Well...



Grimmjowsensei said:


> So now its canon that Lee will use 8 gates without dying  ?



Damn, beat me to it...



S said:


> ^I hope so, I can't wait to see Ten Ten soloing Kakuzu





Topher said:


> I have to admit what she just did is Boss...
> 
> If ten ten takes down kakuzu. I bet In a couple of chapters we will have Lee telling itachi or nagato, your doujoutsous can't keep up with my fountain of youth.



I'm waiting...





Kakashi Hatake said:


> People are complaining the fact that she was able to use Rikkoudou weapon when the manga stated no ordinary person could use it as it requires tremendous amount of chakra. And the fact she defeated Kakuzu with it.



Who's to say that she isn't a chakra beast, though?  



CandleGuy said:


> I think everyone should finally accept  that all of the Konoha 11 will somehow emerge as beasts who've surpassed or will come close to surpassing their parents or their mentors after this war is over.



That's the point, innit?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji fans, assemble !


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy shi-

10 10 is messing Kakuzu's shit up?!!?

Madre mia que es esto?


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Holy shi-
> 
> 10 10 is messing Kakuzu's shit up?!!?
> 
> *Madre mia que es esto?*


1010 parti?ndosela a Kakuzu.


----------



## Sadako (Mar 30, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> If we're gonna let Ten-Ten and Ino be boss b****es, we gotta let the main character Sakura be the HBIC.
> 
> Can't have Ten-Ten going head up with Kakuzu and then have Sakura healing the wounded while the men fight




This. I don't know if I should be super-hyped or prepared for disappointment. 

Anyway, I'm glad Ino and Tenten are getting some panel time where they actually do something worthwhile.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Holy shi-
> 
> 10 10 is messing Kakuzu's shit up?!!?
> 
> Madre mia que es esto?



Of course she is. She has the muthfuckin Bananna fan at her command. 

Btw, 3000 POSTS!!!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 30, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> I think everyone should finally accept  that all of the Konoha 11 will somehow emerge as beasts who've surpassed or will come close to surpassing their parents or their mentors after this war is over.



I think beasts is too strong of a word the Konoha 11 will probably surpass there parents / mentors but Shikaku, Inoichi and Choza are hardly beastly Nins they are good Ninja and thats how the other rookies will be seen after cementing there rep during this war the more I see this war it just shows how far the other rookies are from Naruto and Sasuke even in base skills


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 30, 2011)

So where are the 10 10 inches and banana inuendo jokes at?

Konoha telegrams. I'm dissapoint.


----------



## Agony (Mar 30, 2011)

after this fight,chouji will be slim forever.u hear it here first folks.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 30, 2011)

So thin Chouji WILL return.  I liked it the last time I saw him.  Super freaky pissed off look on his face as he totally murdered that fat guy.  

Should be interesting to see what it looks like once again.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 30, 2011)

"As Ino's body fell, White Zetsu comes *from behind*."  sounds dirty 

Other than this... 

Not worth reading.

And this Team 10 shit is coming after waiting for 2 weeks


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> True but this makes me think she didn't use it.



If he had seen the chapter that would hold any weight with me. But since he just translated the spoiler that's just his opinion


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> "As Ino's body fell, White Zetsu comes *from behind*."  sounds dirty
> 
> Other than this...
> 
> ...


Too bad for you! I love team 10 and I'm very happy  Asuma's new jutsu and the interacting between Ino -> Choji and Shikamaru -> are pretty cool ^^


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 30, 2011)

Never in my life did i think i would say this....

But TenTen's is the only thing im curious about this chapter.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> "As Ino's body fell, White Zetsu comes *from behind*."  sounds dirty



Remember from WHO the Zetsus are drawing their power


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Poor Chouji haters, see you next week.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

well assuming ten ten used the fan it should be no surprise as to why she was able to easely destroy a mask.it is one of RS treasures after all and very usefull as well.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 30, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Asuma's new jutsu...



...is repeated twice and his B-rank Katon is also spammed again and again. Still not worth reading for me 



FearTear said:


> Remember from WHO the Zetsus are drawing their power


  But this random Zetsu surpassed Yamato at last. He is trying to "enhance" _a woman_


----------



## Turrin (Mar 30, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Never in my life did i think i would say this....
> 
> But TenTen's is the only thing im curious about this chapter.



I agree


----------



## Unknown (Mar 30, 2011)

No one wants to know what the 3 secret thecniques of the Ino-Shika-Cho are?

I think that the butterfly form is the secret power up of the Akimichi clan. And the reason why along with Hiruzen, Danzou and the Uchiha guy, there was an Akaimichi with Tobirama's squad...

But I want to see the other 2 secret techniques.


----------



## Bild (Mar 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> "As Ino's body fell, White Zetsu comes *from behind*."  sounds dirty


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

i wonder if she'll keep it or return it to darui later on.
this weapon can defenitly lift her up in the power lv scale.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 30, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Never in my life did i think i would say this....
> 
> But TenTen's is the only thing im curious about this chapter.



so sad yet so true


I actually think that I was never so NOT interested in a chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 30, 2011)

> Perfect ! I destroyed the thunder mask. ( I found something cool here, did someone lost that ? ) Bashosen !


Tenten using the Fan?
And appearantly rather easily too?


Wait does that mean Tenten>Darui in terms of Chakra?
Though almost sure well defo see some Tenten = Senju Threads soon.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 30, 2011)

Chapter 525


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 30, 2011)

for God sake.... and where the hell is the "rikudous items might be carried and used by those who posses ennourmous chakra level" since all weps drain a HUGE ammount of chakra... now a damn fodder level like tenten who cant use a single jutsu  beides her scrolls and weapons... is using banana fan.... >__<  so now its... everyone can use Rikudous legendary weapons even a fodder...

well kinda another wasted chapter on the whole Asuma-chouji thing <__<


----------



## Unknown (Mar 30, 2011)

ZiBi21 said:


> for God sake.... and where the hell is the "rikudous items might be carried and used by those who posses ennourmous chakra level" since all weps drain a HUGE ammount of chakra... now a damn fodder level like tenten who cant use a single jutsu  beides her scrolls and weapons... is using banana fan.... >__<  so now its... everyone can use Rikudous legendary weapons even a fodder...
> 
> well kinda another wasted chapter on the whole Asuma-chouji thing <__<



Or maybe you should wait, Darui used it and only after a few seconds after using the weapons his chakra was absorved. Maybe the next chapter Ten Ten will start to feel the effects.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 30, 2011)

ZiBi21 said:


> for God sake.... and where the hell is the "rikudous items might be carried and used by those who posses ennourmous chakra level" since all weps drain a HUGE ammount of chakra... now a damn fodder level like tenten who cant use a single jutsu  beides her scrolls and weapons... is using banana fan.... >__< *so now its... everyone can use Rikudous legendary weapons even a fodder...*
> 
> well kinda another wasted chapter on the whole Asuma-chouji thing <__<




If anything this should convince she isn't Fodder anymore when she wields it rather easily when Darui almost collapsed.



Oh and Asuma was Badass.
"Stop your blubbering, you worthless fatass!Fight me!"


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji's Rampage coming right up next chapter.


----------



## Brawnie (Mar 30, 2011)

I loved the last part, when chouji turned into butterfly without the help of any pills..
and the surprised look on his father's face.. He really has surpassed his previous generation. I really like this kind of charater development for secondary characters

And for the idiots out there...
Tenten didn't use the fan yet, she might collapse when she really does use it.
The attack that took down kakuzu's lightning mask, was asuma's wind technique


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Butterfly Aizen ??!!!
> I mean Butterfly Chouji?!argh



Hey, Butterfly Chouji came first.


----------



## James (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey look Kishi remembered how to do character development


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Chapter is out. freaking chouji


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 30, 2011)

Brawnie said:


> And for the idiots out there...
> Tenten didn't use the fan yet, she might collapse when she really does use it.
> The attack that took down kakuzu's lightning mask, was asuma's wind technique



Chapter 525

Top right Panel to the 3rd.
So Tenten is just standing there,holding it in wielding position and said it took it out for the lolz?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Chapter 525
> 
> Top right Panel to the 3rd.
> So Tenten is just standing there,holding it in wielding position and said it took it out for the lolz?


 Tenten says, "*He* took out the lightning monster."
She means Asuma and his _Fūton: Fūjin no Jutsu_ ('Wind Release: Dust Cloud Technique'), which just missed Chōji and Ino the page before.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 30, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Tenten says, "*He* took out the lightning monster."
> She means Asuma and his _Fūton: Fūjin no Jutsu_.



Spoiler Thread says otherwise:


> Perfect ! I destroyed the thunder mask. ( I found something cool here, did someone lost that ? ) Bashosen !



Add in she is in wielding Position in the Top Right Panel.

Anyhow someone defo made a trans error.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Tenten says, "*He* took out the lightning monster."
> She means Asuma and his _Fūton: Fūjin no Jutsu_ ('Wind Release: Dust Cloud Technique'), which just missed Chōji and Ino the page before.



the "HE" could reffer to that Fan... like she swings it and poof the lighting mask dead... and said...like "the fan took him out" 

she isnt even looking in the dirrection of Asuma at all.. .but looks on the fan...

seriously I hope she swings it and collapses becouse it would absorb all her small chakra in instant... at least it would give the proper respect to Rikudou's weps...

since it would be kinda sad.. that without any kind of training she can use all strong elemental attacks >__< sooo next we will see Lee with the fan xD


----------



## Unknown (Mar 30, 2011)

ZiBi21 said:


> the "HE" could reffer to that Fan... like she swings it and poof the lighting mask dead... and said...like "the fan took him out"
> 
> she isnt even looking in the dirrection of Asuma at all.. .but looks on the fan...
> 
> ...



The Fan would be IT, not HE. We see Asuma doing the jutsu and the jutsu destroying the mask.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 30, 2011)

well I guess kishi made that panel to fool people.... now everyone is going WTF !?  beocuse they see panel with tenten+fan and wind attack that took out lighting mask....

well we saw how kinkaku used it and it doesnt need to swing really badly like temari... but slight wave and a huge-ass shock wave happens XD

so yeah it could be that asuma took him out (yet tenten is not even paying attention to asuma at all)... or it was her that found the weapon and swinged it into that enemy dirrection... and some jutsu happened and was telling that what a nice item she found and was wondering who would drop such nice weapon ^^

I guess chapter 535 will tell us... becouse next one will be again wasted on the fight with asuma... chouji will attack... than another goodbye and "take care of my kid/king" and end's up sealed... or kabuto will erode his personality to full zombie ect.

well I kinda miss naruto now.... or at least show Garra or mizukage...


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Ino kicks was on another level


----------



## Ra (Mar 30, 2011)

Did ten-Ten just win a fucking fight?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 30, 2011)

ZiBi21 said:


> becouse next one will be again wasted on the fight with asuma... chouji will attack...



Or... It will be like with Kakashi's rampage.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 30, 2011)

Ra said:


> Did ten-Ten just win a fucking fight?



No, she didn't 

She destroyed a heart using an enemy's attack... a HEART... not the whole zombie. XD


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol at all the Chouji haters who now love him.


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 30, 2011)

This chapter has made me realize how badly this is filler. I don't know if Kishi is doing it because Madara/Kabuto is doing something long-winded, and he wants the time spans to be realistic, or he just ran out of ideas, but the whole war has been filler in my eyes. Until the Kages/Madara/Kabuto/Naruto/Sasuke/Zetsu do something, I'm failing to see how the plot is actually going to develop. I don't give a shit enough to say I'm hating it, but it's kinda getting boring now. 

Normally I wouldn't give a darn, but the KinGin bros were a joke, all that hype and they floppped, I didn't really feel much emotion when Hanzo and Mifune fought, Zabuza got trolled hard & Chouji's faggorty is really predictable. I haven't been able to enjoy the battles properly. Seeing the 7SMoHM was exciting, and seeing KinGin's abilities for the first time were exciting, but the actual battles have been kinda lame in my eyes. I hope something of real plot relevance happens soon.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 30, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> This chapter has made me realize how badly this is filler. I don't know if Kishi is doing it because Madara/Kabuto is doing something long-winded, and he wants the time spans to be realistic, or he just ran out of ideas, but the whole war has been filler in my eyes. Until the Kages/Madara/Kabuto/Naruto/Sasuke/Zetsu do something, I'm failing to see how the plot is actually going to develop. I don't give a shit enough to say I'm hating it, but it's kinda getting boring now.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't give a darn, but the KinGin bros were a joke, all that hype and they floppped, I didn't really feel much emotion when Hanzo and Mifune fought, Zabuza got trolled hard & Chouji's faggorty is really predictable. I haven't been able to enjoy the battles properly. Seeing the 7SMoHM was exciting, and seeing KinGin's abilities for the first time were exciting, but the actual battles have been kinda lame in my eyes. I hope something of real plot relevance happens soon.


You should just enjoy it, seriously.


----------



## Puppetry (Mar 30, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> *I'm failing to see how the plot is actually going to develop*.



This is the main problem with this arc. Because Kishi has made this a Naruto Centric story, any arc that isn't heavily influenced by them simply feels like it's wandering away from the story, and doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2011)

I always have to laugh when I see people complaining about "No story progress"... Most of the time fights don't make the story progress, just the ending of those fights, but not the fight itself. But people love, because not every chapter has to develop the story! Sometimes cool fights and side-infos are very nice too...


----------



## Penance (Mar 30, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Or maybe you should wait, Darui used it and only after a few seconds after using the weapons his chakra was absorved. Maybe the next chapter Ten Ten will start to feel the effects.



OR, maybe she has a shit ton of chakra...



Brawnie said:


> I loved the last part, when chouji turned into butterfly without the help of any pills..
> and the surprised look on his father's face.. He really has surpassed his previous generation. I really like this kind of charater development for secondary characters



And, btw, to people saying Team 10 already got character development (IMPLYING that characters only develop once...): Shikamaru got character development (immortal arc), A few chapters ago, Ino got some development.  Now Chouji's getting his in part two.  gtf over it.  After this, they'll recede into the background, anyway...



Judecious said:


> Chapter is out. freaking chouji



Dat motha-buttfucking Chouji...


----------



## Xerces (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone else think that the last few chapters have been absolutely epic?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 30, 2011)

Needs more Aoba action.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 30, 2011)

Now all I want to see is Rock Lee open some gates and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Penance (Mar 30, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Now all I want to see is Rock Lee open some gates and I'll be satisfied.



Here's hoping...


----------



## kevkashi (Mar 30, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Spoiler Thread says otherwise:
> 
> 
> Add in she is in wielding Position in the Top Right Panel.
> ...



You're right. Fuck the 3rd panel look at the first one lines near the fan indicates she just swung it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 31, 2011)

12.

A total of TWELVE threads on Tenten based on her two panels. And in other threads like the most impressive character/ best panel/ chapter discussion/ next chapter prediction threads etc, she's heavily mentioned as well. In other forums, people are talking about her and the Bashosen (mostly bashing though) MORE than team Ten and Chouji.

The power of the Perfect Ten.

Be warned.


----------



## jso (Mar 31, 2011)

Well whether or not she used the fan yet, she's already sweating.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 31, 2011)

Well division one has been battling for hours, and in that reality they'd just finished off their fight with the kinGin brothers just a while ago. She was actually following Kitsuchi's instructions and was on the move alone but is now sidetracked by the discovery of the Bashosen. That trickle of perspiration on her face could just be that, like all the rest in battle.

I'm not saying she's used the fan yet though. That part is really confusing


----------



## Scizor (Mar 31, 2011)

Very good chapter.

Though I couldnt care less about Chouji


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> 12.
> 
> A total of TWELVE threads on Tenten based on her two panels. And in other threads like the most impressive character/ best panel/ chapter discussion/ next chapter prediction threads etc, she's heavily mentioned as well. In other forums, people are talking about her and the Bashosen (mostly bashing though) MORE than team Ten and Chouji.
> 
> ...





actually its just that the Win of RS items is rubbing on her.it made her the most talked about character aside of chouji this week.and thats without actually doing anything yet with it.can you imagine if she'll actually beat kakuzu using the fan?or keep the fan as her own as a miningfull upgrade?
i just hope to see the fan being put in a good use against kakuzu.


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

This debate about whether Tenten used the fan or not is reminding me of "who blocked who... Naruto or Omoi" debate! 
It was an alright chapter. I like the determined look on Chouji's face in the last panel.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 1, 2011)

This chapter had a little too much Choji in it .... lots of flashback about him and lots of him not fighting because he is a wuss... well at least at the end he man up a little and grew...butterfly wings (got to admit that the fact that he did it without the pills is kind of interesting)


----------



## G (Apr 1, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> This chapter had a little too much Choji in it ....



When did Chouji do anything?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2011)

I got a little teary at the whole earring part. I know I cry at fiction really easily. >.>; But it is one of those things that reminded me of why I like them. The always working together and caring about each other. Friends who will watch out for each other and it reminded me as well of the fight Chouji had so long ago. How much trust existed between these kids who have grown so much.


----------



## eternalmetal (Apr 1, 2011)

Its so obvious that it was Asuma's attack that destroyed the heart, look at how the wind comes in on the top right panel (its not coming from where Ten-Ten is with the fan).  Plus the previous page ended with Asuma's attack, and the first thing we see is the lightning monster destroyed.  

Tbh she would be the perfect character to wield those weapons; if she had the chakra.  She is supposed to be a weapons specialist and all.

Good chapter, glad to see the other members of Shikamaru's team getting stronger.  The ending actually made me wish the next chapter was available to read.  As for people complaining about plot progression, lol.  Right now they are at war and fighting battles against the enemy forces; the way they defeat them is ultimately the current plot.  Even war generals wait for the battle to progress before making another move, which is exactly what is going on right now.  Kabuto is weakening the enemy for Madara to make his next move.  Any further progression this early into the war would be rushing it imo.  

That said im hoping the battle with Asuma ends up better than the last few disappointing ones.  Everyone seems to be getting defeated quickly with little action.  I guess Kishi is saving his more epic battles for the main characters, but the battles in the beginning of the war were much better.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 2, 2011)

Best chapter in a while. It was very emotional, got me tearing up a little. 

Ino did something useful. She surprised me. I'm so proud of her. 

Asuma calling Chouji fat, that I did not expect. 

Kurenai's baby. I was like "OH SNAP." 

And the last page of the chapter was beast. Chouji's determined look and his butterfly wings.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 2, 2011)

LOl.. every time Choji gets the focus in a chapter during this arc, Ino is the one owning the poll..


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 2, 2011)

MEI: who can blame her? She kicked ass in the last few chapters! I especially love that determined look of kick-ass determination on the first page, just beforE she rushed at Chouji to save him from Asuma's blast. 

Kishi has really redeemed himself somewhat with the recent showings of the kunoichi. really thankful for that!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 2, 2011)

*RR*: I'm really loving the Kunoichi attention right now.. I mean who don't? (possibly their haters) but I don't mind them..
they are _just bashing for the sake of bashing_ 

Ino is a big girl NOW! now! NOW! 
I do hope all the rookies including Temari will get the treatment what team 10 and Tenten is getting right now..


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 2, 2011)

MEI: I'm secretly hoping that later in the war arc, all the kunoichi get to work together and take down one Edo, like a Jinchuriki. Lol


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 2, 2011)

*RR*: KONOHA girl ROOKIES and Temari  VS. FU of Takigakure?? do want!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 2, 2011)

MEI: maybe even with Kurotsuchi and Karui


----------



## G (Apr 2, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> with Karui



Do want          .


----------

